#ubuntu-x 2006-07-31
<rodarvus> xserver-xorg-video-sunbw2 xserver-xorg-video-suncg14 xserver-xorg-video-suncg3 xserver-xorg-video-suncg6 xserver-xorg-video-sunffb xserver-xorg-video-sunleo xserver-xorg-video-suntcx are all uploaded
<rodarvus> but completely untested (including binary build), due to FTBFS of xorg-server on sparc
<rodarvus> for xserver-xorg-video-sunffb, I didn't updated upstream version (due to the changes made by davem to this driver for it actually work)
#ubuntu-x 2006-08-02
<crimsun> I think the new xserver-xorg-core needs to Replaces/Conflicts each individual xserver-xorg-driver-
<rodarvus> crimsun, coincidently I'm working on that *right now*
<rodarvus> actually, not Replaces/Conflicts, but Breaks:
<rodarvus> crimsun, xorg already does the job of Replaces/Conflicts for all xserver-xorg-driver-* packages.
<crimsun> ah, ok.
<crimsun> right, Breaks is more appropriate per Ian's e-mail.
<crimsun> thanks much :)
<rodarvus> np
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #130094 in xorg (main) "Tribes3 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not add EndSubSection after color depth" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130094
<ubotu> New bug: #60544 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Synaptics touchpad stops working in new user session" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60544
<tepsipakki> ugh, that xorg bug is real
<tepsipakki> bryce: there was a small merge error in dexconf, but it's fixed now :)
<ubotu> New bug: #130206 in xorg (main) "default xorg.conf does not have necessary EndSubSections" [Critical,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130206
<ubotu> New bug: #93257 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Re-login crashes after logout with compiz activated (dup-of: 88152)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93257
<bryce> tepsipakki: ah thanks
<bryce> tepsipakki: rats, I thought I'd gotten that dexconf merge correct
<bryce> tepsipakki: 130206
<ubotu> New bug: #130248 in xserver-xorg-driver-savage (main) "Savage (IBM T23): Gnome/Xorg crashes in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130248
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-04
<tepsipakki> bryce: so, it should be fine now?
<ubotu> New bug: #114801 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "Kubuntu dual-head screen windows focus problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114801
<ubotu> New bug: #130325 in xorg (main) "glxgears, 3d apps, crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy) (nvidia-glx-new 9755)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-05
<ubotu> New bug: #57310 in xorg (main) "horizontal scrolling with Apple Mighty Mouse does not just work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57310
<ubotu> New bug: #25500 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Dell Latitude C640 touchpad conflicts with PS/2 mouse" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/25500
<ubotu> New bug: #50082 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Dell Inspiron 510m: Horizontal scroll does not work" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50082
<ubotu> New bug: #44537 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Synaptics touchpad: missing functionality" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44537
#ubuntu-x 2008-07-28
<bryce> heya all
<pwnguin> hey
<bryce> has anyone had a chance to play with the new -intel 2.4.0?  wondering if there's any stability issues or other reasons we should hold off on adding it
<pwnguin> not I. i dont have intel hardwar
<bryce> heya pwnguin
<bryce> it's nice to be back home after 2 weeks travel :-)
<bryce> course I have a pile of email to dig myself out from under
<pwnguin> heh
<bryce> brb
<tjaalton> hey bryce, I've got one more week to keep my butt lazy :)
<tjaalton> but I did manage to help airlied debugging the i965 bugginess with compiz
<tjaalton> that was last friday, but didn't have time to upload the fix
<bryce> ah cool
<bryce> yeah I'm just taking care of random odds and ends today
<tjaalton> and I have some DIY stuff to get finished now that I have "more" time..
<jcristau> bryce: with intel 2.4.0, my lvds flickers when XRRGetScreenResources is called. other people reported the same thing on the list
<jcristau> other than that, it works for me
<bryce> jcristau: good to know
<jcristau> i should probably bisect, but didn't have time yet
<tjaalton> hm, is the mouse pointer shifting (after xrandr -q) a bug in the server or the intel driver? can't see that happening on nvidia
<tjaalton> it's probably what makes my pointer jump numerous times on login
<tormod> I have also seen flicker on radeon rv515 when compiz starts up (probing I guess) but also when I click on menus.
<tjaalton> tormod: does the mouse pointer shift when you run xrandr -q?
<tormod> but only on Intrepid, not on Hardy with xorg-edgers which should have pretty much the same X code.
<tormod> tjaalton: haven't noticed it. can try on rv515 only tomorrow.
<tjaalton> ok, I believe it's a driver bug
#ubuntu-x 2008-07-29
<james_w> hey all, anyone know what may be at fault here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/31742/
<james_w> the closest bug I can find is bug 247003, but my problem only occured within the last week.
<james_w> I get gdm fine, but starting gnome-session kills it. I can get failsafe terminal, but not failsafe-gnome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247003 in mesa "gnome-session makes Xorg crash in xf86SetScrnInfoModes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247003
<james_w> does it look like that bug, or should I open another one?
<jcristau> that bug doesn't have much info. it starts talking about dri which is utterly unrelated
<jcristau> so i'd say open another one. and try to catch the crash in gdb if possible.
<james_w> thanks
#ubuntu-x 2008-07-30
<pwnguin> random question: does (or should?) xrandr affect subpixel render order ?
<bryce> pwnguin: don't think so
<Q-FUNK> re
<Q-FUNK> is there still time to do bug #251079 for intrepid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251079 in xserver-xorg-video-geode "Please sync xserver-xorg-video-geode 2.10.0-6 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251079
#ubuntu-x 2008-07-31
<pwnguin> is there some secret to finding the bylaws of The xorg foundation?
<pwnguin> im trying to figure out whether that pledge drive for nouveau could have been handled by xorg foundation, but the lack of meeting minutes and bylaws is already suggesting "no"
<pwnguin> oop, found em
<crevette> hello there
<pwnguin> hi
<crevette> is this normal I can running compiz under intel graphic X3100 ?
<crevette> "I can't" sorry
<tjaalton> on intrepid? yes, currently
<tjaalton> there is a patch for it, but the performance is pretty bad
<crevette> okay
<crevette> that's fine
<crevette> there are a lot of changes on the intel graphics side in intrepid (sorry I don't follow closely developement)
<crevette> ?
<tjaalton> always :)
<tjaalton> mesa 7.1 should have a bunch of changes for the DRI driver, and there's -intel 2.4.0 although it's not yet in intrepid
<mvo> meh, I had hoped that the new mesa would have fixed the compiz issues
<tjaalton> what issues?
<crevette> the performance on intel are really poor, resizing a gtk windows lags a lot for me
<crevette> this is really choppy
<mvo> didn't you said earlier that you can not run it at all? 
<mvo> tjaalton: the fact that it would not run at all :)
<crevette> mvo, just with metacity
<tjaalton> mvo: it's fixed upstream, but the performance is not that good :)
<crevette> perhaps I need to blame metacity
<mvo> tjaalton: aha
<tjaalton> since the "force greedy exa" patches haven't been forward ported
<mvo> crevette: I'm still confused. so compiz does *not* run, but metacity does but that (== metacity) is slow? 
 * mvo nods
<tjaalton> but seems like the driver only has 12MB of pixmap memory in its disposal, so that could be the reason
<tjaalton> so it's trashing a lot
<crevette> mvo, with metacity moving a windows is smooth, but resizing it is painfull slow
<superm1> tjaalton, how come all of these bugs from releases earlier to intrepid are being assigned to fglrx-installer?  fglrx-installer is intrepid only
<tjaalton> superm1: because they aren't going to be fixed on lrm
<superm1> tjaalton,  a lot of what i'm seeing though doesn't even have logs and they are from much earlier releases
<superm1> tjaalton, just mark them invalid, they're not going to be triaged if they're that old
<tjaalton> superm1: feel free to close them :)
<tjaalton> ok, will do in the future
<superm1> so just skip the step of reassigning packages in those cases
<superm1> thanks
<superm1> i'd like to be able to track bugs that are fixable by packaging (there are a few here and there)
<superm1> so extra bug mail at this stage doesn't help :)
<tjaalton> yeah..
<tjaalton> bryce: librecord probably will be enabled on debian too, now that there's actually a package that needs it
<bryce> tjaalton: ah ok
<bryce> tjaalton: btw I have a first cut for the console2fdi.sh script.  dunno if it's correct, but nothing fancy
<bryce> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/32715/
<bryce> untested (obviously... already spotted a syntax error)
<tjaalton> bryce: nice! btw, model should always be evdev, and it's already defined in 10-keymap.fdi
<bryce> ok
<bryce> I think I'll start an input hotplug page in the X wiki for keepign notes
<tjaalton> XKBRULES is not defined in console-setup. base is set on 10-keymap.fdi, so that can be dropped as well
<bryce> so we should only list it if it's set to something other than base?
<bryce> or is it just always base?
<tjaalton> always base
<bryce> ah, so $XKBMODEL and $XKBRULES are always to be ignored?  we only care about $XKBLAYOUT then?
<tjaalton> and variant, options :)
<bryce> why is rules always base?
<tjaalton> the default layout is also defined on 10-keymap.fdi
<tjaalton> oops
<tjaalton> XkbRules is set in xorg.conf, but not sourced from /e/d/console-setup
<tjaalton> and it's 'xorg' by default
<bryce> hmm, sounds inconsistent
<bryce> is that a bug or by design?
<tjaalton> now if I only know the difference between those two
<tjaalton> knew
<tjaalton> beats me
<bryce> does it change the fact that we should ignore it here?
<tjaalton> not unless we change 10-keymap.fdi. so better just set it as 'xorg'
<bryce> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/32721/
<bryce> sample output:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/32722/
<tjaalton> heh, looks simple
<tjaalton> typo in capabilities :)
<bryce> good catch
<bryce> btw, do you have a non-us keyboard setup you could run this script on to doublecheck its output?
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/InputHotplug/
<tjaalton> sure, a sec
<tjaalton> yep, looks good
<tjaalton> what about adding a notice that says "don't edit this file, edit /e/d/c-s instead and run .."
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> echo
<bryce> echo '<!-- This file is automatically generated, so do not edit it. '
<bryce> echo '     Edit /etc/default/console-setup instead, and then run '
<bryce> echo '     dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server  -->'
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/InputHotplug/us-keyboard.fdi
<tjaalton> sounds good
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-01
<bryce> tjaalton: is the fix for fdo 14441 in intrepid?  Can we finally close out that intel/compiz problem?
<bryce> tjaalton: I see upstream is up to 0.11.8 for pixman, but we're at 0.10.0-2 in ubuntu.  Debian has 0.11.8-1 in experimental.  Is there an issue with going to the newer version, or should we think about syncing to experimental for that?
<bryce> Btw, I've updated the comments/todo's at http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/versions_current.html
<tjaalton> bryce: it's not yet in, but I can upload it
<bryce> ok
<tjaalton> bryce: pixman had some leaks, but maybe the latest version fixed those
<tjaalton> jcristau should know what the issues were
<tjaalton> I wonder what the policy is regarding HAL fdi-files.. should packages install them in /usr/share/hal and not /etc/hal?
<bryce> probably not under /usr/share
<tjaalton> actually , it seems that /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/ is the correct place
<tjaalton> other packages put stuff there
<pwnguin> yea
<tjaalton> don't know if the keymap fdi-file should be put in /etc/hal though
<pwnguin> ive been looking at hal a bit for tabletPC stuff
<tjaalton> hmm but we don't want people to modify it, so
<tjaalton> just hide it in the same place :)
<pwnguin> well, i believe the concept is you do
<tjaalton> do what?
<pwnguin> want people to modify it
<tjaalton> nope :)
<pwnguin> they modify, test and upload patches ;)
<tjaalton> /e/d/console-setup instead
<pwnguin> at least for hal-info
<tjaalton> that's autogenerated
<tjaalton> bryce: so, wacom and synaptics should be easy to make use input-hotplug. we can upload the kbd/mouse stuff after some testing, early next week?
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> right now, i have only ssh
<pwnguin> its crazy
<pwnguin> i guess my question is, why are we asking me a question?
<pwnguin> (the stupid internet should be resolved by tomorrow or ive got bigger problems than wacom)
<tjaalton> :)
<pwnguin> i can get nowhere via http
<pwnguin> ssh works fine
<pwnguin> https doesnt
<tjaalton> played with iptables recently?-)
<pwnguin> nope
<pwnguin> how big is tracert?
<pwnguin> Size: 48846
<bryce> tjaalton: ok cool.  what needs testing with kbd/mouse?
<bryce> tjaalton: I'd be ok uploading now fwiw
<pwnguin> tjaalton: oh, sorry. i forgot i had wacom on highlight
<pwnguin> irssi needs a secondary hilight color =/
<tjaalton> bryce: well, go ahead then :) I was just wondering if we wanted feedback from debian
<tjaalton> although I guess we can shuffle things a bit without too much trouble
<tjaalton> if need be
<tjaalton> bryce: please push the changes to xorg-server to git.d.o (0u4 & 0u5)
<tjaalton> synaptics uploaded, wacom to follow
<tjaalton> mesa with intel fix uploaded
<tjaalton> it's interesting how I get different figures for the x-team package bugs on two different machines
<tjaalton> the other has total of 1817 and the other 1852 bugs
<tjaalton> weird
<tjaalton> anyway, time to start the last weekend of my vacation :/
<tjaalton> boozing time ->
<jcristau> tjaalton: it seems there were some xorg-server uploads with no git update, so i updated the ubuntu branch, it should be in sync now i think
<bryce> jcristau: thanks
<pwnguin> anyone know if the live CD will trigger input hotplug for usb wacom?
<pwnguin> a user is reporting a bug against gutsy, and im thinking of recommmending a live cd to test with
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-02
<Q-FUNK> re
<tjaalton> jcristau: cool, thanks
<tjaalton> pwnguin: it should 
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-03
<pwnguin> what package do i assign to things i think are an nvidia bug?
<tjaalton> pwnguin: nvidia-graphics-drivers-{71,96,173,177}
#ubuntu-x 2009-07-27
<virtuald> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/405226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405226 in linux "general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP " [Undecided,New]
<virtuald> is this of any use to anyone?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: were there some problems with the fglrx/nvidia autoconfig patches?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<lesshaste> I get " shm.c: mmap() failed: Cannot allocate memory" all the time when using pidgin.. is this a known problem?
<tjaalton> lesshaste: no, and hardly related to X?
<lesshaste> tjaalton, it's not?
<lesshaste> ah ok :)
<lesshaste> sorry
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> feeling grumpy about all these silly bugreports
<tjaalton> on lp
<lesshaste> :)
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> KMS works great with Karmic and i915 but overlay video isn't possible anymore with it and the textured video still tears regularly while it is better than before
<Unggnu> So I have to disable it.
<Unggnu> Can anyone confirm this? Is it because of the performance of the i915 or a general problem. I got an error message on boot but except of the tearing everything seems to work fine.
<virtuald> why does the drm module depend on i915? i have a radeon and have blacklisted i915 but it gets loaded anyway
<jcristau> it doesn't.
<jbarnes_> Unggnu: video shouldn't tear in the .28 driver
<jbarnes_> fail
<jbarnes_> 2.8 anyway
<Ng> hey look at that, it is tear free. sweet!
<virtuald> jcristau: lspci says it does
<virtuald> lsmod
<tjaalton> virtuald: you are reading it wrong
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> its the other way around
<virtuald> but why doesn't my blacklist work then? :>
<tjaalton> where did you put it?
<virtuald> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf
<virtuald> oh it's the initramfs
<tseliot> bryce: can you upload the debdiff in bug 402863 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402863 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Dell mini 10v touchpad is horribly jumpy" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402863
<bryce> tseliot, certainly
<tseliot> bryce: thanks
<bryce> tseliot, uploaded
<tseliot> bryce: thanks again :-)
<bryce> jbarnes, mind taking a look at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22969 - perf issue when screen is rotated
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22969 in Driver/intel "[Q45] Flickering on Adobe Air application" [Major,New]
<jbarnes> bryce: looking now
<jbarnes> that could be a dupe of a more general rotation problem
<jbarnes> keithp has a bug assigned to him to fix that
<bryce> yeah it sounded familiar
 * hyperair wonders how to debug the Xorg crash when starting wine 3d apps
 * hyperair begins compiling mesa with noopt
<hyperair> hopefully i'll get a nicer stack address
<bryce> yeah good stack traces are key
<tjaalton> wow, ~200 bugs vanished
<seb128> tjaalton, how did you do that? ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128: thank bryce, not me ;)
<tjaalton> I did dupe some earlier today though
<bryce> yep, a month ago I asked them to re-test with karmic, but there was never a response
<bryce> now just to finish upstreaming the ones that did reply
<seb128> could somebody review bug #401656?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401656 in libx11 "please merge libx11 1.2.2-1(main) from debian unstable(main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401656
<seb128> I'm trying to clean the sponsoring queue it's out of control since dholbach is on holidays
<seb128> I'm sure he would appreciate if we do some work on it before he comes back ;-)
<tjaalton> commented
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, no need to go through a round trip with the submitter for those details, you can as well fix and upload and let the comment ;-)
<tjaalton> heh, right
<seb128> bug #404618 too if somebody wants to comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404618 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome "Please upgrade xserver-xorg-video-openchrome to latest SVN snapshot." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404618
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: your openchrome debdiff has a 'debian/ch' which has the upstream changelog?
<Sarvatt> that was in bryces package, want me to move it to ../ChangeLog and put a new debdiff up?
<Sarvatt> ahh i'm sorry, have to run and do a job for a bit
<tjaalton> I removed it, will upload now :)
<bryce> jbarnes, you thinking it might be this bug?  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16612
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 16612 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[vblank]swap become slow after rotation" [Normal,New]
<jbarnes> yeah that sounds like the one
<bryce> first bug upstreamed using my new send_upstream.cgi! https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22976
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22976 in Driver/intel "[i855] screen corruption when switching resolution with compiz" [Normal,New]
<bryce> jbarnes, any mitigation for the rotation/performance issue?  IIRC that one's been open for quite a while.
<jbarnes> not at this point
<jbarnes> it's really how the rotation feature was designed
<jbarnes> I think keithp is planning to fix it by just pushing the job off to the compositing manager
<bryce> any experimental branches available?
<bryce> jbarnes, or is there a way to force it to accelerate?  I gather the customer has a demo coming up
#ubuntu-x 2009-07-28
<jbarnes> compiz may have rotation plugins
<jbarnes> but you wouldn't get rotated cursor movement in that case
<jbarnes> but maybe that's ok
<jbarnes> no other branches available afaik
<bryce> ok thanks
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: thanks! sorry about that, I had to run out again right after I got in. the problem with the fglrx/nvidia patches were that if someone has an xorg.conf without a driver explicitly being named it would default to the first one in the list then fail 
<Sarvatt> like if they had a default xorg.conf
<Sarvatt> or used the default as a template to add an option
<Sarvatt> when i start up with the default xorg.conf only it tries to load fglrx and aborts after on my powerpc machine
<hyperair> Sarvatt: i just recompiled mesa-utils with -O0, and the segfaults stopped happening.
<hyperair> i mean mesa
<hyperair> i said to soon. it just crashed.
<hyperair> ...and i still can't get the line number. what the hell?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: right.. that one
 * hyperair has discovered that gdb allows one to continue running a segfaulted X.
<Ng> hmm wasn't there a jaunty PPA which has newer intel drivers, but not quite as crack-fuelled as xorg-edgers?
<tjaalton> xorg-updates?
<Ng> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ :)
<Ng> ta
<tjaalton> libdrm 2.4.12 merged & uploaded
<bryce> tjaalton, who is this raphael character and why is this the first I've noticed him?
<tjaalton> raphael geissert, openchrome maintainer in debian
<tjaalton> recently became a DD too
<tjaalton> IIRC
<bryce> I'm failing to understand why he's being pissy about an svn update in ubuntu
<tjaalton> a bit over-sensitive imho
<bryce> yeah, ok, tempest in teapot, I'm going back to bed
<tjaalton> heh, night
<tjaalton> I'll disable the fglrx/nvidia autoconfig patches in order to get the new xserver uploaded
<tseliot1> tjaalton: what are the fglrx/nvidia autoconfig patches?
<tjaalton> tseliot1: they modify the tables to try those before nv/ati
<tseliot1> tjaalton: aah, nice
<tjaalton> just that they fail when there's a minimal xorg.conf
<tseliot1> because of the depth?
<tjaalton> so they can't be used until the logic is fixed
<tjaalton> and I'm not sure that's happening anytime soon
<tseliot1> I meant defaultdepth
<jcristau> no, not because of that
<tjaalton> without a conffile the server builds one of it's own, and fills it with multiple device entries
<tjaalton> but that's not happening when you have the conf
<tjaalton> it should be fixed to add those after the one(s) from the conf, I think
<tjaalton> or by some other means
<jcristau> i think it needs something like duplicating the screen and device sections, and setting the Driver for each device section according to the matches
<tseliot1> yes, I noticed that behaviour (when no conf file is available)
<tjaalton> uploaded
<tjaalton> jbarnes: bug 394273, driver specific or in the xserver? pitti thinks it's the server, and I'm not sure about it anymore :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394273 in xorg-server "[i945] defaults to non-native screen resolutions (mode change from KMS)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394273
<jcristau> tjaalton: aiui the kernel driver will use the lid information for lvds
<jcristau> whenever that patch lands
<jcristau> but otherwise, the decision on what mode(s) to use when more than one output is enabled is done by the server, and currently it tries to use a mode that works on all outputs
<tjaalton> but apparently it did work before kms
<jcristau> where's the log for that?
<tjaalton> gzipped in that bug
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> not the old one afaik
<jcristau> gzipped attachments ftl :)
<tjaalton> yes, and apparently he's been using the packages from edgers
<tjaalton> so it's xserver master
<tjaalton> hmm no, it's 1.6.1foo
<jcristau> i don't think the server's heuristic has changed since 1.5.x
<tjaalton> right
<maxb> The standard Ubuntu orange stripy progress bar seems to be causing Xorg to use a pathologically huge amount of my CPU in karmic (nvidia). I don't remember this always being the case
<jbarnes> tjaalton: oh not sure about that one... lemme look
<jbarnes> ah yeah, jcristau is right, there's a lid patch for that
<jbarnes> should land soon
<jbarnes> in the -next tree
<tjaalton> jbarnes: thanks for confirming, so I'll move it to the kernel then
<jbarnes> yeah it's the kernel that tries to match the modes
<Sarvatt> xserver needs the libselinux build dep dropped for ubuntu
<Sarvatt> we've still got the --disable-xselinux universally, and its stuck in a dep wait because its not in main
<Sarvatt> oh its waiting on libaudit-dev
<bryce> are we at 2.6.31-4 for the kernel now?
<bryce> yep looks like, cool
<bryce> jbarnes, Sarvatt:  http://people.canonical.com/~bryce/drivers.svg
<bryce> http://people.canonical.com/~bryce/upstream.svg
<maxb> *blink* wow
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: hrm, wonder why meld didn't show that. that dep was dropped the last time
<tjaalton> well, maybe it's time to really get those in main
<Sarvatt> hmm, thinking it might be a good idea to make a script or package in edgers that reverts everything so people can revert it easier
<Sarvatt> any suggestions on the best way to do that? i was just thinking of grepping sources for edgers and commenting it out then apt-get updating and making it do a sudo apt-get install <package>/distro for every package in there
<bryce> Sarvatt, hmm, seems like there ought to already be a "manage ppa subscriptions in sources.list" type app out there
<bryce> Sarvatt, in any case, it would probably be smart to slap a GUI on it for maximum user easiness
<bryce> tjaalton, thanks for syncing all those packages
<bryce> that was on my todo list for today :-)  wee
<jbarnes> bryce: haha nice
<Sarvatt> i wish apt recorded more details on packages like the source of it instead of just saying http://ppa.launchpad.net for all PPA packages
<bryce> Sarvatt, btw, mvo has typically been extraordinarily helpful in apt matters; he might also be able to steer you towards existing code for managing this stuff
<jbarnes> bryce: nice note too, thanks
<jbarnes> I'll have to reply with something similar when I get back from vacation
<bryce> jbarnes, :-)  Yeah I feel like we've hit a solid milestone with -intel
<Sarvatt> whoa, those graphs are nuts bryce, you've been busy! :D
<bryce> I think I'm going to try putting this level of focus on -ati next
<bryce> Sarvatt, hopefully we can pull in the kms stuff for -ati into karmic, and then use the same approach to get -ati bug reporters to test
<virtuald> Is there any way I can use an ICM file extracted from a windows driver archive to correct the colors on my second display?
<virtuald> tried to use xcalib but it didn't work out
<mvo> Sarvatt: I'm happy to talk about issues with apt - maybe tomorrow? its getting late here in my TZ :)
<tjaalton> bryce: np, requestsync makes it easy to do
<Sarvatt> ahh not going to be as easy as i thought, forgot that it would go and install the things that arent currently installed if i do that for every package so i should at least have it parse the installed package list and only do things currently installed somehow
<bryce> Sarvatt, if it's too tricky, a starting point might just be to list the steps on a wiki page.  We can point people to that, and use it as a starting point for figuring out how to script it up
<virtuald> how do i see if i run kms or some other fb?
<virtuald> now i see it is, drm printk's when i switch to console
<virtuald> though it switches to resolutions i don't want
<virtuald> and i have to configure x to get the right resolutions
<virtuald> is that a bug?
<virtuald> i even have to add a modeline to get 1152x864@75Hz on my second monitor
<TwoToneSpirit> Hello everyone.  I'm wondering if two users, sitting at different terminals, can use the same instance of X and share the work environment (ie, two cursors and mouse pointers).
<TwoToneSpirit> My dream really is to just have one gnome workspace that is shared between two computers - I'd drag stuff there to leave for my girlfriend and she'd do the same for me.  Or we'd work together on that workspace.
#ubuntu-x 2009-07-29
<bryce> TwoToneSpirit, sounds like you need MPX
<TwoToneSpirit> MPX looks amazing and I'm definitely psyched for it, but isn't that designed for use on the same interface?  I guess my deeper question is this:  Can a single instance of X drive multiple computers at the same time?
<bryce> no, but there are various technologies out there that allow you to share between multiple computers
<bryce> I don't know what I'd recommend particularly offhand, but as you do more research I think you'll see you have lots of options beyond X for doing this
<Sarvatt> well that took all darn day
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/ppa-purge.sh
 * Sarvatt fails at scripts
<Sarvatt> got it working so you can use it to remove any PPA instead of just edgers, it just defaults to edgers
<Sarvatt> testing of it would be appreciated :)
<Sarvatt> havent been able to screw anything up yet at least, removed 9 PPAs so far
<virtuald> nice! now make me a script to search /usr for files not belonging to any package :p
<virtuald> actually rkhunter or checkrootkit or what its name was might have that
<Sarvatt> hmm cant use -v as the last (or only) option but it works if theres something after it, oops
<hyperair> virtuald: find /usr -type f | xargs dpkg -S > /dev/null
<virtuald> thank you :)
<hyperair> :)
<virtuald> that's a lot
<virtuald> it listed like a million python files
<virtuald> needed -print0 too
<hyperair> -print0?
<hyperair> ah, and xargs -0
<hyperair> i've learnt something new today =O
<hyperair> Sarvatt: you should create a package which contains that script, or better yet, include that functionality into the computer janitor application
<hyperair> i reckon it'd be pretty useful
<Sarvatt> ah darn
<Sarvatt> E: Release 'karmic' for 'libdrm-radeon1' was not found
<Sarvatt> need to handle that better :D
<hyperair> hahah
<Sarvatt> hope theres some way to have apt-get install ignore non existant packages or else i'm going to have to work another package comparison against the ubuntu package list which will be tougher because its stored with the mirror name in it
<hyperair> try parsing the output of apt-cache policy
<hyperair> and maybe the return value
<Sarvatt> phew, just switching it from apt-get to aptitude works, it ignores the error
<hyperair> =O
<hyperair> actually using aptitude might result in strange results
<hyperair> if aptitude can't find an exact match, it uses it as a regex
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/script.txt
<hyperair> nice.
 * Sarvatt wonders if theres an Apt::foo::bar command to make it ignore the missing files
<Sarvatt> hmm, could have it apt-get install $APTLINE then aptitude install $APTLINE after since it wouldnt do anything if apt-get worked
<Sarvatt> sick of looking at it for today lol
<hyperair> hahah
<hyperair> why don't you refrain from adding missing packages into the APTLINE?
<tjaalton> #&¤/"!(% ffox fails to refresh some pages
<tjaalton> all I get is either the previous page drawn on it, or whatever happens to be under the window
<tjaalton> go nvidia
<tseliot> tjaalton: what version of the driver is that?
<tjaalton> 180, jaunty
<tseliot> nvidia released a bugfix update yesterday
<tjaalton> for instance loading a buglist from bugzilla.redhat.com fails
<tjaalton> the page loads, but the view isn't refreshed
<tjaalton> this happens on my intel laptop too, when I restart the browser session, although then it's enough to minimize the windows
<tjaalton> random crap on some of the windows until I do that
<tseliot> how much RAM does your system have and what card are you using?
<tseliot> (nvidia)
<tjaalton> 4GB, 9600GT
<tseliot> is PAE enabled?
<tjaalton> it was the same with 8600GT, but the card had too little memory for compiz to be usable on a 30" screen
<tjaalton> dunno
<tjaalton> stock jaunty, so don't think it is
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> does it happen only with firefox?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> not that I use much else than ffox and g-t
<tseliot> does it happen when compiz is disabled?
<tjaalton> it would ruin my desktop layout :)
<tjaalton> but maybe I should try..
<tjaalton> now ffox crashed and I can't reproduce it
<tjaalton> and what's more fun is that I get different results from the query from two different computers. bugzilla is a real mystery
<tseliot> heh
<Sarvatt> haha
<Sarvatt> added the ppa-purge package to edgers but i just realized its going to remove itself because of the way it works
<Sarvatt> ahh ok figured out how to make a .symbols for libdrm-radeon1, just had to run dpkg-gensymbols after building it
<Sarvatt> i dont know what was in 2.4.11 and what was in 2.4.12 though, just going to put everything at 2.4.12
<Sarvatt> when symbols are removed should i add the #MISSING line or just remove the symbol?
<Sarvatt> - dma@Base 2.4.4
<Sarvatt> +#MISSING: 2.4.12+git20090729# dma@Base 2.4.4
<tjaalton> duh, so 2.4.12-1u1 doesn't have libdrm-radeon1
<tjaalton> or install, rather
<Sarvatt> yeah need to --enable-radeon-experimental-api=yes for it to build, i've been making libdrm-radeon1 packages on edgers
<tjaalton> oh, ok
<tjaalton> mvo: why does dpkg sometimes fail with the error "package foo is already installed and configured"?
<tjaalton> mvo: there are many bugs with a random package failing because of that
<mvo> tjaalton: its often a followup failure from a earlier error, sometimes it seems to be releated to triggers. if it does not fit any of the two, please show me a example and I have a look
<mvo> tjaalton: I suspect there might be a new bug somewhere, but so far I was not able to fnd anything 
<tjaalton> mvo: ok I'll try to find a good example
<mvo> thanks!
<tjaalton> mvo: for instance bug 397718 which I happened to close already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397718 in libxcb "package libxcb1 1.1.93-0ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: package libxcb1 is already installed and configured" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397718
<tjaalton> there was some issue with the initramfs update, not libxcb
 * mvo looks
<Sarvatt> odd, dropped like 600 karma when i pushed a new bazaar branch
<Sarvatt> pushed that ppa-purge package up to xorg-edgers bzr incase anyone else wants to mess around with it
<tjaalton> now that's a headline; lp hates bzr ;)
<Sarvatt> surprised it actually works as well as it does, i managed to completely switch from xorg-testing to karmic to xorg-edgers and back to karmic fine. was expecting things to blow up because of all the changes in xorg 7.5
<tjaalton> nice
<Sarvatt> they broke the video abi yet again a few days ago on xserver master, and i think the nvidia guy is about to push more breakage so i'm not updating the 7.5 ppa for another week probably
<tjaalton> at least XI2 is ready for branching
<tjaalton> which is nice, but I'm not sure if it includes XKB2
<Sarvatt> i dont see any XKB2 branches anywhere, might be included in XI2?
<Sarvatt> or maybe thats coming in 2.1
<Sarvatt> looks like input proto is stabalized, all the latest commits are doc updates http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/proto/inputproto/log/
<tjaalton> that's what peter said on the list
<Sarvatt> jcristau: why dont we use  -- -c4 for pixman libxi or libx11 dh_makeshlibs?
<Sarvatt> libxext too
<Sarvatt> ahh libx11 and libxext dont have symbols
<Sarvatt> i missed that libxi had new symbols for a few weeks because i was expecting it to fail to build, oops
<Sarvatt> surprised xserver-xorg-video-ati has gone over 2 weeks now without being able to build against xserver 1.6.2+ when libdrm-radeon1 exists
<Sarvatt> yay, ya dropped 01_gen_pciids.patch from -nv :D
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> wonder how many bugs that alone fixes..
<Sarvatt> intel does need a no change rebuild once xserver builds though for the new dri2 stuff
<Sarvatt> lol probably 50% of them
<Sarvatt> theres at least 50 cards that werent getting supported by -nv that should have been, not to mention now all 7xxx IGP's work instead of just the 2 explicitly added in the patch
<Sarvatt> hope pixman stable releases before karmic freezes, plan on buying a arm board to mess with and that should be a good speedup
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt>    - Enable support for X11 input hotplugging:
<Sarvatt>      + debian/rules: Do not remove 10-x11-input.fdi, we want to install it by
<Sarvatt>        default.
<Sarvatt> in the latest hal
<Sarvatt> doesnt that duplicate the one in xorg meta?
<tjaalton> heh, right
<tjaalton> hmm not sure
<Sarvatt> doesnt look like it does, my mistake
<Sarvatt> was the keymap one i was thinking of
<tjaalton> yep
<Sarvatt> btw patch 104 in -nv can be dropped, the 9100m support is bogus and the 6600gt addition breaks things because it forces the default options instead of the 6600gt specific ones that would get used if the driver probes behind the agp bridge
<tjaalton> ok, good
<Sarvatt> the 7300GT patch as well actually
<Sarvatt> 10DE02E2 is the agp/pci-e bridge chip pci id, the driver would probe behind that and match the actual 7300GT chipset
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/git/cgit.cgi/xf86-video-nv/commit/?id=8004d703d8607602a638c4030d80fdd52421516c
<Sarvatt> thats a list of all the agp/pci-e bridge chip pci-ids that we dont want to add to the table
<tjaalton> ok, I'll drop those and upload
<Sarvatt> sorry to mention all that *after* you uploaded
<tjaalton> np
<Sarvatt> do you know of any reason evdev would be adding keyboard devices for my webcams? they dont have physical buttons or anything
<tjaalton> maybe hal shows them having input.foo
<tjaalton> lshal
<Sarvatt> ahh yep http://sarvatt.com/downloads/video.txt
<jcristau> Sarvatt: yeah -c4 would make sense for libXi
<Sarvatt> ohhh, apparently usplash not working might be related to my 1024x600 screen in KMS? does anyone actually have a usplash progress bar in KMS or do all these bug reporters just happen to be on netbooks too? :D
<Sarvatt> i finally broke down and got a core dump to look into it more and i cant find any usplash intel KMS bugs that arent for 1024x600 screens
<Sarvatt> complete report -- 84k reduced report for low bandwidth -- 971k :D
<Sarvatt> yep same as all of the bug reports, segfault in memset_var()
<hyperair> i'm not on a netbook!
<Sarvatt> you dont see a progress bar either?
<hyperair> 1280x800 and no usplash progress bar.
<Sarvatt> you have a weird setup that isnt expected to work anyway though lol
<hyperair> pah =(
<hyperair> it works without KMS
<hyperair> i haven't tried booting with splash on the recent kernels though
<hyperair> i'm content with having a bunch of penguins sit on top my my console while i type my password in
<Sarvatt> they dont care about people that have the encrypted password entries from what i read on gobby at UDS, if ya have that they throw the kitchen sink in the initramfs and say to heck with your boot times :D
<hyperair> O_o what?
<hyperair> well actually my boot time is pretty good
<hyperair> just the login time that sucks
<hyperair> you obviously can't really time the boot time when you've got a password prompt.
<Sarvatt> power usage has been really bad for me on karmic
<hyperair> it was worse previously, but getting better
<hyperair> i can hit somewhere around 2.5-3h 
<Sarvatt> i went from 6.7W idle usage to 10.5 since april
<hyperair> oh shutup >=(
<hyperair> mine's 20W.
<Sarvatt> Power usage (ACPI estimate): 10.8W (0.9 hours) :(
<hyperair> it was better in intrepid though
<hyperair> i could push it down to 15W in intrepid.
<Sarvatt> ah i havent moved my acpi-support ac.d and battery.d scripts over to pm-utils yet actually... that'd explain it
<hyperair> O_o
<Sarvatt> they dropped acpi-support scripts, i had a ton of tweaks in there that helped
<Sarvatt> hmm b43 wont let me change txpower anymore either
<hyperair> hmm i wonder if i can change the txpower here on iwlagn
<Sarvatt> you're compiling your own kernels arent you? have you tried PHC?
<Sarvatt> not that atoms use much power but i was undervolting it alot before with no problems
<Sarvatt> _wow_ i'm amazed at all of the stuff that was removed from ubuntu-desktop, i just reinstalled it with no extra packages needed
<cwillu_clone> I seem to have an X memory leak, running nvidia-180 w/ compiz.  Xorg is showing 1.1g resident with 1918m virt after 3 hours, xrestop shows 45m total allocated
<cwillu_clone> xorg 1:7.4+3ubuntu5
<cwillu_clone> machine was nearly hardlocked this morning, x has similar memory usage
<Sarvatt> you arent the only one i've heard that from using nvidia too
<cwillu_clone> just recently?
<Sarvatt> yep past week
<cwillu_clone> okay
<hyperair> Sarvatt: i've been compiling kernels *for* PHC.
<Sarvatt> checked nvnews.net forums cwillu?
<Sarvatt> ah! lol
<Sarvatt> its a shame thats not in mainline, i miss being able to massively undervolt my turion in windows
<cwillu_clone> Sarvatt, I generally try to avoid forums, as though they contained a deadly plague that could infect my mind by merely reading them :p
<Sarvatt> oh its not as bad as the fox news forums you hate over there, actual nvidia linux devs on there
<Sarvatt> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<cwillu_clone> ah, neat :)
<cwillu_clone> "fox news forums", is that the new term for ubuntuforums?
<Sarvatt> thats what you coined it :)
<cwillu_clone> I coined it?
 * cwillu_clone checks his logs
<Sarvatt> i wouldnt be surprised if its nvidia-settings causing the problems
<Sarvatt> dont see anything in the first few pages :(
<cwillu_clone> I got the impression that they're already discouraging 180 in preference to 185 or even 190
 * cwillu_clone curses, did they _really_ need to put a captcha on the search!?
<cwillu_clone> no hits for 'leak' in the last two weeks
<cwillu_clone> and I can't do another search for another 21 seconds... :p
 * hyperair scratches his head and wonders why the power usage won't drop further
<Sarvatt> oh thats new
<Sarvatt> Version: 185.18.29
<Sarvatt> Operating System: Linux x86
<Sarvatt> Release Date: July 28, 2009
<Sarvatt> yeah the settings are screwed up using the 180.25 nvidia-settings for some things :(
<cwillu_clone> i.e., even with nvidia-settings not running as far as I can see?
<hyperair> hmm how strange.
<Sarvatt> how much memory does pmap say its using?
<hyperair> with gdm stopped, and just a screen session running, 18W of power.
<Sarvatt> sudo pmap $(pidof X)
<cwillu_clone> working on it :p
<cwillu_clone> 1941764k
<Sarvatt> wow
<cwillu_clone> 523mb in an [anon] block
<Sarvatt> 57380k here
<cwillu_clone> plus another 123mb, a 270mb, a 221mb, 311mb, 322mb, all [anon]
<cwillu_clone> that's all the big ones that I can see
<cwillu_clone> everything else is 30mb or less
<Sarvatt> tried drivers from nvidia to see if its any difference?
<Sarvatt> any different rather
<cwillu_clone> not yet, only noticed it this morning when the machine was unresponsive
<cwillu_clone> my home machine hasn't had any issues with 180 or 185
<cwillu_clone> this one is on karmic, home machine is still jaunty
<cwillu_clone> I'm kinda wondering if pixmapcachesize is affecting this at all
<Sarvatt> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=136271
<cwillu_clone> same setting here and at home, but who knows
<cwillu_clone> 400mb isn't unusual for me though
<cwillu_clone> useevents isn't showing up in my log, nor am I using kde4 (although somebody did mention related troubles with gnome+compiz, although he didn't include any links)
<cwillu_clone> restarting compiz didn't affect the memory usage at all that I noticed
<Sarvatt> it didnt affect it when there was a leak in the intel mesa drivers either, had to just not have it enabled at boot
<cwillu_clone> fair enough
<Sarvatt> might be the same I mean, dunno
<Sarvatt> anyone hip to the apport-retrace foo? not sure what I want to do here, installed all the dbgsym packages but i think i just screwed up and removed the core dump from the report
<Sarvatt> sudo apport-retrace -v --confirm -r /var/crash/_sbin_usplash.0.crash --no-pkg -g 406569
<Sarvatt> that sound right?
<Sarvatt> sweet, that worked, got a gdb session with the dump
<cwillu_clone> ugh, swap thrashing
<cwillu_clone> no, STOP trying to page firefox in, let the ssh process work!
<cwillu_clone> let me KILL stuff!
<cwillu_clone> nooooooo!
<cwillu_clone> firefox finally oom'd :p
<cwillu_clone> I guess Xorg is concerned immune to that?
<bryce> sheesh, it's already 2pm.  what a morning.
<bryce> Sarvatt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/236145/
<Sarvatt> ah that doesnt have packages in ubuntu does it? its failing for things that dont have packages in ubuntu, need to make it just purge those after if that happens
<bryce> no gtg is in universe for karmic afaik
<bryce> bryce@chideok:~/bin$ apt-cache madison gtg
<bryce>        gtg |    0.1.2-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
<bryce>        gtg |    0.1.2-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Sources
<bryce> anyway, no biggie, that was just some random ppa in my sources.list, let's try xorg-edgers...
<bryce> Sarvatt, at least it did comment out the entry properly
<bryce> Sarvatt, btw notice I had to put "foo" on the command line in order to get the script to run; without that it kept giving me usage directions
<Sarvatt> it should remove the karmic ones fine then, theres a problem with it needing the -t /tmp added (or just random characters at the end) too. it fails when there isnt a package in the ubuntu archives with the same name right now
<Sarvatt> started needing the extra string at the end when i made it so it didnt default to xorg-edgers when you run it with no options, i suck at scripts :D
<Sarvatt> i used auto-xorg-git as the base pretty much
<Sarvatt> for edgers it doesnt remove libdrm-radeon1
<Sarvatt> since its not in the archives
<Sarvatt> doesnt hurt anything though, i put a message to manually remove it if the ppa is xorg-edgers
<bryce> Sarvatt, patch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/236147/
<bryce> wait
<bryce> yeah that patch looks ok
<bryce> if called with no options it gives the usage error and does not default to xorg-edgers
<bryce> ok, with that change it ran through disabling xorg-edgers properly, and reinstalling drivers
<Sarvatt> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+junk/ppa-purge
<bryce> heh, yeah I recognize the coding style, strangely familiar ;-)
<bryce> why "+junk"?
<bryce> (this script's too cool to be called junk :-))
<Sarvatt> oh thats exactly the change i added so it would return the help when you call it with no options
<Sarvatt> dunno that was the default on some guide i was looking at, not a bzr fan :D
<Sarvatt> easy enough to move it somewhere else, no revisions :D
<Sarvatt> oh i went and made -n not initalize to anything with the intention of having a check if the variable was null to replace that section you had in the patch, but got sick of looking at it this morning :D
<bryce> ok, I can hack that in
<Sarvatt> the removal line at the end needs work, i didnt know what to do there
<Sarvatt> the reason i did the fallback to aptitude thing was because apt-get errors if you try to install package/$DIST and it doesnt exist for the dist, aptitude at least removes everything but leaves the non existing package
<Sarvatt> couldnt find any way around it with apt-get and just needed something that would work without spending 4 more hours writing up another comparison against the ubuntu package list
<Sarvatt> because those dont have standard names :(
<Sarvatt> what should it be listed as? i dont know anything about  bzr and all the guides were saying use +junk if it doesnt have a package, only reason I did it :D
<bryce> ok, pushed a change for -n
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> I'm leaning towards just "tools" or "scripts" or something
<bryce> or even just "main"
<bryce> let's see what the qa team does, they have a lot of bzr trees
<bryce> ah
<bryce> ~ubuntu-qa/sru-tools/trunk
<Sarvatt> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~xorg-edgers/ppa-purge/ubuntu/": : Project 'ppa-purge' does not exist.
<Sarvatt> maybe if i made a project?
<bryce> nah
<bryce> what command were you attempting?
<Sarvatt> bzr push bzr+ssh://sarvatt@bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/ppa-purge/ubuntu
<Sarvatt> looks like i can just make a new ppa-purge project to do it though
<bryce> ok
<Sarvatt> bingo
<Sarvatt> bzr push bzr+ssh://sarvatt@bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/ppa-purge/ubuntu
<Sarvatt> had to tell it its a project first so it'd let me
<Sarvatt> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/ppa-purge/ubuntu
<Sarvatt> deleting the +junk one, pushed it with your changes to the better name
<bryce> awesome
<Sarvatt> so that change you made makes the trailing text the old -n command?
<Sarvatt> oh $1 gotcha
<Sarvatt> its freaking handy though, surprised noone made something like this before. its a pain in the butt removing my PPAs because theres so many packages and outside of packages that arent in ubuntu (only libdrm-radeon1 that i've run into out of 9 PPAs i've run it on) it works pretty well
<Sarvatt> theres probably going to be errors with it if people have the same ppa in multiple .lists
<Sarvatt> it probably should always be verbose, only added that because I had a bunch of options in there for debugging to see what it was doing
<bryce> yeah I agree it seems odd that someone hasn't already made something like this
<bryce> although, something in the back of my head is saying I did run across some sort of ppa manager at one point
<Sarvatt> thinking about guifing it with zenity at some point
<Sarvatt> but i dont know how that works on KDE
<bryce> should work fine on kde
<bryce> I think 
#ubuntu-x 2009-07-30
<wgrant> 2
<Sarvatt> huh...
<Sarvatt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sarvatt>   libgl1-mesa-dri: Depends: libdrm-radeon (>= 2.4.12) but it is not installable
<Sarvatt> E: Broken packages
 * Sarvatt didnt touch the control files
<bryce> man goes into car dealership
<bryce>  "I bought a car from you, but now it doesn't work"
<bryce>  "Oh, sorry to hear that.  What's wrong with it?"
<bryce>  "Well, I try to drive it, but it doesn't go."
<bryce>  "That's a pity, can you give us some more information?  Or just bring it in and we'll take a look at it."
<bryce>  "But I can't bring it in, it doesn't go!"
<bryce> ^-- how I feel things are going with bug #399070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399070 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845] Ubuntu 8.10 does not install - "OUT OF RANGE"" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399070
<Sarvatt> ahh crap, i bet it pulled the libdrm-radeon from the new libdrm-radeon1.symbols i made
<Sarvatt> you summed it up pretty well there :)
<Sarvatt> well that was a good time for people to test out the script since edgers was broken for a bit :D
<Sarvatt> made a new libdrm-radeon1.symbols since i finally figured out how and didnt change the first line -- libdrm_radeon.so.1 libdrm-radeon #MINVER#
<Sarvatt> xorg is going to be a close call, fedora is for sure using 7.5 in F12 but i think they're releasing a month after karmic
<bryce> yeah they also are more directly involved upstream so have more influence over the actual timing of the release
<bryce> so unfortunately often things get timed more conveniently for them than for us...
<bryce> plus, they seem to be a bit more liberal in the level of upstream QA they accept
<Sarvatt> would have to drastically diverge from debian i'd think at this point to go 7.5
<Sarvatt> i cant keep up with it, need to rebuild large chunks of the xorg stack every week because of all of the changes
<Sarvatt> oh, fedoras final release is november 2nd..
<Sarvatt> hmm every single person running 1024x600 posting traces of usplash crashes has the same exact thing, starting to wonder if it really is just this resolution screwed up
<Sarvatt> recompiled it with debug info and uncommented the printf's around where it segfaults http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29680345/usplash_bt_dbg.txt
<bryce> whew long day... -intel's down to 155 bugs.  I'd keep going but I should probably stop working and go entertain the wife.  cya.  Tomorrow I switch my focus to -ati.  :-)
<Sarvatt> see ya bryce! yeah I need to do the same, shes talking my ear off and i'm not paying attention :)
<tjaalton> there's something seriously wrong about virtualbox, because there are a ton of crash reports flowing in
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Oooh.  Your libdrm to the PPA upload broke nouveau.  I'll just upload a newer snapshot, that'll work.
<Ng> I guess it'll be a while before XInput2 is widely deployed?
<Ng> I was about to poke around some of the recpies, but I realised I don't have it in karmic ;)
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> xserver bugs down to 199 (from 220+)
<Ng> :)
<Ng> have there been any hug days for X bugs? every now and then I look over all the bugs relating to chipsets I own, but they're rarely things I've ever been able to reproduce or test :/
<tjaalton> I think there's been one
<tjaalton> but they don't fix that well, since most of the bugs have been touched already
<tjaalton> uh, "fit"
<tjaalton> sweet, I could reproduce the crash in vbox
<bdmurray> bryce: do you have a bug like bug 406996 - black lines on screen after logging in until desktop fully loads?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406996 in ubuntu "[ubuntu karmic] bug in desktop graphic layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406996
<bryce> bdmurray, nope
<bryce> bdmurray, guessing its some bug with the mythtv login dialog?
<bdmurray> bryce: I've seen it too on my laptop
<bryce> bdmurray, it sort of looks like a shadow rendering error
<bryce> what's your laptop got installed?
<bryce> bdmurray, tell me more about your laptop
<bdmurray> bryce: Ubuntu! its the new login dialog as soon as I click my name and it shrinks I see the black bars
<bdmurray> bryce: it has intel 945GM/GMS
<bryce> with or without compiz?
<bdmurray> with compiz
<bryce> does it repro if compiz is disabled?
<bdmurray> is disabling compiz enough or do I need to restart gdm or something?
<bryce> I think disabling compiz and logging out / in should be sufficient
<bdmurray> okay then it still happens with compiz disabled
<bryce> bdmurray, ok, run apport-collect 406996 and I'll just upstream it
<bryce> maybe it's not an X bug, but if not I'm not sure what'd cause it.  seems coincidental both you and the other reporter have i945.
<Sarvatt> bdmurray: funny, i cant reproduce that with the same exact machine
<Sarvatt> that seems like a mythbuntu problem with the special hooks in gdm it has
<Sarvatt> wow good results from the new pixman on armel https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pixman/+bug/385553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385553 in pixman "Integrate NEON optimisations for armel" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> a large portion of the results are almost 2x faster
<bryce> bdmurray, hmm folks were talking about enabling compiz on the gdm login screen at one point, I wonder if that's what's going on
<bryce> you mentioned the login box "shrinks" - is that a "compizy" type shrinking?
<Sarvatt> you can edit that in gconf-editor at /apps/gdm/simple-greeter
<tjaalton> it's the new login box that does that. there's no compiz running until the session has loaded
<Sarvatt> you can make it use compiz for the GDM session, that might even be the default behavior now
<tjaalton> not on my laptop
<tjaalton> although maybe I didn't reboot it after today's updates
<Sarvatt> i dont use compiz so i have no idea if it picks that if its enabled on upgrade or something
<bryce> tjaalton, are you also seeing the line droppings?
<Sarvatt> it looks like the greeter box doesnt fully clear, thats the size of the box
<tjaalton> bryce: haven't seen them
<tjaalton> but then again I'm not sure if something changed very recently
<bryce> well, I forwarded the issue upstream anyway - https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23047
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23047 in Driver/intel "[i945] two horizontal black stripes shown where top/bottom of login box was" [Major,New]
<tjaalton> ah, those stripes
<Sarvatt> it doesnt happen here on the same machine as his, thats why i'm guessing its a mythbuntu specific setting since mythbuntu has a bunch of custom things done to gdm to get around the greeter
<tjaalton> I saw them with virtualbox :)
<bryce> Sarvatt, well bdmurray says he sees it and he runs stock ubuntu
<tjaalton> which is not using intel
<tjaalton> I'd say it's gdm
<Sarvatt> bdmurray's picture shows mythbuntu in the menu?
<bryce> yeah I speculated similarly on bug #406996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406996 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] two horizontal black stripes shown where top/bottom of login box was" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406996
<bryce> Sarvatt, that's not bdmurray's picture
<Sarvatt> oh
<tjaalton> well, vesa or vboxvideo both don't support compositing
<bryce> <bdmurray> bryce: Ubuntu! its the new login dialog as soon as I click my name and it shrinks I see the black bars
<crevette> know problem, csw problem on gtk
<crevette> uptream bug is laready opened
<bryce> crevette, oh... got a bug id?
<crevette> bryce, let me find it
<bryce> thanks
<Sarvatt> i thought https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/406996 was his bug, sorry
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406996 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] two horizontal black stripes shown where top/bottom of login box was" [High,Triaged]
<crevette> csw on gtk+ caused few problem
<maxb> Can anyone tell me what happened to the i810 video driver after the 2.4.x series? 
<tjaalton> maxb: it's been -intel since 2.0
<crevette> bryce, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589369
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589369 in gdk "[csw] GDM background redraw issue" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bryce> crevette, thanks
<tjaalton> i810 has been removed from the archive since hardy I think
<Sarvatt> ahh so disabling the background plugin in gdm might fix it, that would have been the first thing i'd try :D
<jcristau> xserver-xorg-video-i810 | 2:1.7.4-0ubuntu7 |         hardy | source, amd64, i386
<jcristau> xserver-xorg-video-i810 | 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10 | intrepid/universe | all
<tjaalton> oh right
<crevette> bryce, for csw problem you want to look at this query http://tiny.cc/Gwf3d
<tjaalton> it was in hardy, and intrepid had the dummy
<crevette> or do it yourself by putting csw in whiteboard field in bugzilla
<jcristau> tjaalton: won't you need a dummy for upgrades to the next lts btw? or does update-manager take care of making sure -intel is installed?
<crevette> csw = Client Side window for those not aware 
<tjaalton> jcristau: I think it does. we'll probably see before too long :)
<tjaalton> although, didn't someone from intel say that -i810 should be used for i810 chips?
<tjaalton> which would mean to revive the driver \o/
<jcristau> well
<bryce> bdmurray, ok there we go then.  known gdm issue.
<bdmurray> bryce: yes, I see that now
<crevette> not gdm
<jcristau> i don't think i810_driver.c has changed that much from the earlier driver
<crevette> gtk problem
<bdmurray> sorry about that then
<Sarvatt> gconftool-2 -s '/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/background/active' --type bool false
<Sarvatt> ?
<tjaalton> jcristau: true, and I doubt there are many laptops with that hw working anyway
<Sarvatt> they even dropped i810 from xf86AutoConfig.c in xserver master
<tjaalton> them becoming older
<tjaalton> about time
<bryce> I've run into a couple i810 users this year, one of which was at UDS
<tjaalton> people are getting worried because the logs have error entries about the driver missing
<tjaalton> bummer :)
<jcristau> so for an i810/i815 the current driver will work as well/bad as the old one probably
<Sarvatt> i've got that background plugin in gdm disabled here because it makes the screen flash loading the second background plugin after you login
<jcristau> except the old one wasn't updated for pciaccess and other abi changes, so.
<tjaalton> ah, right
<bryce> very recently I had a guy approach me about an i830 bug in a laptop he *just* bought.  I had to ask how much he paid!  ($75 on ebay it turned out)
<tjaalton> so no problem there then
<tjaalton> poor man
<tjaalton> not literally :)
<bryce> hehe
<bryce> he said windows xp worked fine on it, so I wished him luck with that
<tjaalton> haha
<bryce> (but I did kindly make sure the bug got forwarded upstream after advising him it probably would not get attention upstream)
<tjaalton> having this jerrylamos guy around might prove very useful
<tjaalton> with all the old hardware
<bryce> yep, I've been pleased with the bug reports he's been filing
 * Sarvatt wonders why he doesnt just use vesa since he seems to think gtkperf compared against vesa = a real world performance benchmark
<tjaalton> I think he's genuinely interested in seeing the OOTB-experience to be "good enough"
<Sarvatt> OOTB experience playing a gtk port of progress quest maybe :D
<tjaalton> well I don't know the specifics :)
<tjaalton> superm1: can you disable the other nvidia device from the XPS 1340?
<Sarvatt> #3 0x00871096 in usplash_clear (x1=332, y1=457, x2=692, y2=607, colour=0) at libusplash.c:228
<Sarvatt> ahhhhh my y res is only 600
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: what does /etc/usplas.conf say?
<tjaalton> +h
<Sarvatt> 1024x600
<tjaalton> ok
<Sarvatt> themes screwed up
<Sarvatt> it doesnt use 1024x600 in non KMS so i didnt notice
<superm1> tjaalton, no that's not possible
<tjaalton> superm1: ok, that would've been handy to test if the vesa probing fails because there are two devices
<superm1> tjaalton, that wouldn't surprise me.  i believe that you need to start from the primary device
<Sarvatt> if i had one of those laptops, i would want to always use the dedicated video in linux since the alternative is never using the dedicated video and always using the IGP.. thats how the vaio bioses do it at least, but acpi checks for linux osi dont do anything since it returns vista so you have to force it on the kernel command line
<Sarvatt> can you change the primary video device on the xps 1340 in bios?
<Sarvatt> not disabling the other just making the 9200 primary
<Sarvatt> things should work if you could do that, the 9200 works fine with -nv
<superm1> Sarvatt, i dont believe you can force the primary with the way it's wired (at least from what I last heard from NV)
<bryce> Ng, mind upping the priority on your fdo bug 22186 to high please, so it matches the priority in lp?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22186 in alsa-utils "error on boot: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: Warning 'alsa ctl restore' failed with error message (dup-of: 19171)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19171 in udev "where is my /dev/input/mice on breezy?" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/19171
<superm1> there isn't a setting in any of the shipping bios'es for it (development bioses used to have that feature on the early versions of the hardware)
<Sarvatt> ohh darn :( 
<Ng> bryce: done :)
<bryce> Ng, thanks
<Ng> bryce: I noticed a similar thing today, if I have the mouse inside vinagre's VNC widget the screensaver doesn't seem to kick in, but moving the mouse out activates it almost immediately
<Ng> I need to check that I'm not mistake and work out a simple test case before I file it though
<virtuald> have you found a reason why the edgers xorg or its ati driver turns off the displays at random? like some inactivity counter doesn't stop counting sometimes when it should
<bryce> it's not edgers, it occurs with stock ubuntu too
<bryce> I've been noticing that issue myself for quite some time
<bryce> my guess is it's some quirk with power management or the screensaver, but I've never chased the issue down
<bryce> seems to happen a fixed time after waking up the displays.  15 min?  I've not done an exact measurement
<virtuald> i don't know much c but can i do anything to help anyway?
<virtuald> hm i don't remember a pattern like that yet
<bryce> virtuald, I think a first step would be to try to figure out a reliable way to reproduce the issue
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> also should this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29669968/OopsText.txt be upstreamed?
<virtuald> and to who?
<bryce> my guess is that if you put the monitors into power saving mode, then woke them up and noted the time, and then when it blanks note the time at which that occurs
<bryce> repeat that a few times to see if the time is the same
<bryce> virtuald, that looks like a kernel oops, so should be filed against the kernel
<virtuald> ok
<bryce> if you think there's an X-ish aspect to it, you can tag it 'xorg-needs-kernel-fix' so it gets into the kernel/X queue
<bryce> the 'radeon_ttm_*' stuff seems to indicate that's the case
<virtuald> yeah
<virtuald> i get it on every boot
<virtuald> should ad that too
<virtuald> is it ok if i just update the description and not add a new comment? does the right people get pinged with that tag alone?
<bryce> yes
<bryce> it's not a ping, but rather causes the bug to show up in a certain report
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/406478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406478 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffff88000cd7bb" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-x 2009-07-31
<Sarvatt> woohoo, my usplash kms problems really were just a theme problem, mythbuntu theme works fine
<Sarvatt> hyperair: ping :D
<Sarvatt> hyperair: try installing mythbuntu-artwork-usplash, you can use splash again :D the ubuntu theme isnt working right at a bunch of resolutions
<Sarvatt> its trying to clear an area larger than is available and segfaulting
<Sarvatt> about the screen blanking problems -- you probably have g-p-m and gnome-screensaver fighting for control of it, try changing one of the two to not blank
<Sarvatt> i  think it was g-p-m that was causing it for me, it wasnt reading the session idle right. not sure because i disabled that to fix it a long time ago
<virtuald> is 2.6.31-4's radeon.ko from staging?
<hyperair> Sarvatt: don't they all blank your screen when you're *idle*?
<tjaalton> whoa, a new wacom-tools release, and a totally new xf86-input-wacom
<tjaalton> still hosted on sf.net though
<pwnguin> heh
<tseliot> bryce: are you still there?
<seb128> is bug #407209 rather an xorg or linux issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407209 in update-manager "Reboot after update results in "running in low-graphics mode"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407209
<jcristau> it's a 'closed drivers suck' issue
<seb128> yeah but still could be handled better, I'm not sure where to reassign though
<jcristau> lacks a lot of info to be able to tell, i think.  dmesg and X log might be nice.
<seb128> seems bug #406651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406651 in xserver-xorg-video-psb "2.6.28-14 kills PSB driver on Dell Mini 10 & Acer One 751h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406651
<hyperair> Sarvatt: i tried mythbuntu's and ubuntustudio's themes and they don't segfault!
<superm1> yay :)
<hyperair> but if ubuntu's does segfault it's nto a good thing.
<hyperair> how do you debug usplash anyway?
<superm1> there is a way to run usplash after you are done booting
<maxb> wait for it to go away and be replaced for KMS? :-)
 * maxb hides
<superm1> and you can then run it under gdb
<TwoToneSpirit> Hey everybody.  I'm trying to use xdmx and I'm getting seg faults.  Has anybody used xdmx successfully?
#ubuntu-x 2009-08-01
<TwoToneSpirit> Hello everyone.  Anybody around and willing to bounce a few ideas around?
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Is the ati driver of the edgers repository shipped with 3d support for RV770?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: thanks for fixing nouveau
<Sarvatt> wasnt thinking about that when i updated libdrm, i upload it to multiple ppas at the same time
<Sarvatt> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: symbol clock_gettime used by debian/libdrm-intel1/usr/lib/libdrm_intel.so.1.0.0 found in none of the libraries.
<Sarvatt> hmm wonder when it stopped -lrt
<Sarvatt> i'm going to have to Replaces: linux-libc-dev to pick up this change arent I
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/drm/commit/?id=4507863058a10d00c982975daf396f83caee0fe2
<Sarvatt> wow buildds must have gotten a speed boost, xserver builds in 7 minutes now vs the 30 it used to
<Sarvatt> wow xserver master is broken horribly right now 
<Sarvatt> and i wonder why lolglxgears performance is 1/3rd xserver masters using xorg-edgers  now that i reverted
<Sarvatt> (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read missing on 1.6.3 in Xorg.0.log
<hyperair> ._. one performance regression after another
<hyperair> will we ever get back up to speed?
<Sarvatt> not really a regression, i was comparing it to 1.6.99.1..
<Sarvatt> ahh looks like it was just synaptics that was screwed up http://sarvatt.com/downloads/Xorg.4.log
<Sarvatt> think i need to update libxtst
#ubuntu-x 2009-08-02
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/162265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162265 in xserver-xorg-video-sis "please sync xserver-xorg-video-sis 1:0.9.3-6 from Debian unstable main" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Sarvatt> :D
<RAOF> Sweet.  nouveau KMS now works on my nv4b.
<ripps> Can someone here tell me how to make a persistant xorg-edgers liveusb
<Duke`> hum I wonder why I have i915 module loaded by default on my desktop box where there is no intel hardware, but amd+ati
<RAOF> Duke`: Because the initramfs unconditionally modprobes i915, and it doesn't go away.
<Duke`> ok
<alex_mayorga> hello, can anyone tell if I might be bitten by this one https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21623 if I go into karmic?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 21623 in Driver/intel "[i830] Corrupt display regression since 2.4.x" [Normal,Assigned]
<dash1> I have a problem with getting max resolution (1600x1200) on an external Dell 2001 FP from my Dell Latitude X1 (i915) on newer Ubuntu versions. I had 1600x1200 with Ubuntu 8.04 with an elaborate xorg.conf, but I can't seem to get it now. And isn't elaborate xorg.confs out of vogue these days, anyway? Any ideas?
<dash1> On an up-to-date Karmic the problem is really bad: if I connect the external monitor and start gnome-display-properties both screens gets garbled. It goes better if I start x with the external monitor connected, but then I only get 800x600 on both screens. If I try to get 1200x768 on the laptop screen, it gets garbled again.
<RAOF> dash1: My initial guess would be Virtual size issues; a laptop monitor + 1600x1200 will almost certainly hit the "no more than 2048 in any dimension" (pseudo-)limit
<dash1> RAOF: I don't think that Virtual size is the problem.  Isn't 2048x2048 a limit for DRI? I have defined "Virtual 2880 1600" and although I then loose DRI, I think it should work.
<RAOF> So, I said pseudo-limit because I believe that the actual limit on newer intel chips is 4096x4096, and I _think_ that newer mesa+DDX+kernel exposes this limit.
<RAOF> Which would be relatively untested, because the limit was previously 2048.
<dash1> ROAF: OK. And i915 is an old chip that can't do more than 2048x2048 at all?
<RAOF> i915 is the driver for all new intel chips.  Got a better identifier? :)
<RAOF> (lspci | grep VGA will do)
<dash1> Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
 * RAOF 's GM45 (identified as "Mobile series 4") has GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE=4096
<RAOF> I don't know about that chip.
<RAOF> glxinfo -l will spit out all the mesa limits, at least.
<dash1> Which of the limits am I looking for? GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS is 4096x4096
<dash1> GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE is 2048
<dash1> I think it maybe has to do with a warning I see in the Xorg.0.log file: (WW) EDID preferred timing clock 162.00MHz exceeds claimed max 160MHz, fixing
<dash1> And later it says that Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0   162.00 ...  and even later (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)
<RAOF> That'd be for the laptop's internal screen, probably.
<RAOF> I think it might be time to file a bug (with "ubuntu-bug -p xserver-xorg-video-intel", which will pick up all sorts of extra useful information) if you haven't already.  I'm not really an intel expert.
<dash1> OK. I think I'll do that. But it was OK to get a little reality check first. So thanks for the help. :)
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-02
<Sarvatt> they're the same thing
<LLStarks> sarvatt, glasen's approach is piecemeal and kms-based. chris' solution is ums-based.
<RAOF> LLStarks: Glasen's approach is to fold in a patch that fixes (almost all?) i855 GTT coherency problems, right?  That doesn't resolve the problems for !i855 chips, which have similar issues.
<LLStarks> i see, raof. thanks. but could the i855 patches go into the main archives and make the chip not need the legacy driver?
<RAOF> LLStarks: Once they're in the mainline kernel, sure.
<RAOF> LLStarks: It's unlikely to be backported (by us) because it's quite a large patch full of crazy (to work around crazy hardware).
<LLStarks> raof, will this driver be like the legacy 2.5 driver that i saw in ppas?
<RAOF> It'll be later - circa 2.7, I believe.
<LLStarks> so, xserver-xorg-video-intel-810 like it was a few years ago?
<RAOF> No, later than that.
<cnd> RAOF, any news on when xserver 1.9 will be merged?
<alf__> Hi all! What are the plans on ms
<alf__> mesa demos now that upstream has them in a separate tree/package?
<JamesWstubbs91> Hello, I asked this question in #Ubuntu and wasn't able to get a response, I guess it's kind of relevant for development, I'm doing an iPhone port of  Karmic, I have X11 fully up and running with wifi and a ssh connection, I can use the touchscreen using the "evdev" driver which works perfectly in a 
<JamesWstubbs91>  landscape orientation, I' working on making it landscape for screen space, I've swapped the axes ansd invert the y axis so that the touchscreen behaves  correctly
<JamesWstubbs91> But now I can't access the top portion of the screen
<JamesWstubbs91> Is there a touchscreen calibration tool for the evdev driver?
<JamesWstubbs91> Sorry I meant portrait
<JamesWstubbs91> Any ideas
 * Ng spies with his little eye that 2.6.35 has a commit in it for hardware h.264 decoding on intel >=G45
<Ng> do we know what userspace stuff supports that, if anything?
<Sarvatt> newest libva, libdrm 2.4.21, intel 2.12
<Sarvatt> and that commit is causing some pretty nasty suspend/resume problems
<Sarvatt> its not >=G45 either, its only intel HD
<Sarvatt> outside of libva maverick supports it, not sure if libva is updated in maverick to support it though
<Sarvatt> Ng: ^ was in response to you in case you wanted the ping :)
<Ng> Sarvatt: cool thanks :)
<johanbr> is the decoding done with shaders?
<johanbr> or do intel chips have dedicated decoding hardware?
<Ng> pretty sure my laptop is a 4500HD, I'm just curious if I'll get the shiny decoding, but i guess it'll be a while longer before it hits gstreamer and whatnot
<Sarvatt> Ng: hmm there's a libva release in git you can use thats not uploaded in debian yet - http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/libva.git;a=summary
<Ng> I should get my laptop running maverick I guess
<Ng> I've been rather enjoying having it be lucid and not really changing ;)
<Sarvatt> i *would* put the requirements in x-updates but libdrm is a bit tricky
<Sarvatt> for lucid
<Sarvatt> libdrm-nouveau in newer releases dont work with the kernel in lucid, and that newer libdrm is required for x-x-v-intel and libva :(
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-03
<jcristau> Sarvatt: we'll probably have to update libdrm in sid to 2.4.21 soon (for intel 2.12), keeping the .33 nouveau ABI, fwiw
<Sarvatt> ripps: that's really tricky, I'm sure debian doesn't want it because it shouldn't be needed and will probably be useless in the future whenever they do upstream it
<Sarvatt> the dkms package for the linuxwacom module makes the most sense to me personally..
<Sarvatt> I mean it's going over a year where it's been required for newer tablets, we need *something*
<ripps> Sarvatt: it's trapped in bueracracy. I was hoping I could at least get a package into Ubuntu, and than maybe a version into the Lucid backport repo. But neither look like they're making much progress. I guess my dkms ppa is gonna have to be the fix for a while.
<Sarvatt> you aren't a MOTU?
<ripps> Sarvatt: nope
<ripps> alot of people have been asking me that today ;P
<ripps> maybe I should take that as a sign
<Sarvatt> linux-backports-modules for wacom doesn't make any sense to me since its not a backport from anything, I'm going to apply for MOTU soon and I'll upload it if noone else will by then :D
<Sarvatt> i've been using it for months with no problems and it fits a real need people have
<ajmitch> ripps: aside from uploading to REVU, what else have you tried for getting it into ubuntu?
<ripps> ajmitch: I filed a wnpp for it in debian, but they were pretty rude about how it was pointless.
<ajmitch> yeah, that can happen
<ajmitch> you've probably seen that the REVU queue is somewhat massive & not getting much shorter, so it's generally a help to ping someone about it
<ripps> technically, it's still on debian-mentors, but It doesn't look like I'm gonna get anybody to sponsor it for me
<Sarvatt> I can understand that viewpoint too because it could be useless in the not too distant future but it's been over a year where newer low end wacom tablets were only supported by that and they dont seem intent on pushing it to the upstream kernel anytime soon
<ajmitch> it's a bit hard for me to test the package itself, but I can at least check out that the packaging is sane
<ajmitch> RAOF would probably be a good person to review & sponsor it, he's familiar with DKMS iirc :)
<RAOF> He is, yes.
<ajmitch> and he's even alive!
<ripps> RAOF: the wacom-source package is on REVU.
<ajmitch> RAOF: sorry if I've dropped you in it :)
<RAOF> ripps: Added to my todo.
<ripps> RAOF: thanks :)
<Sarvatt> ripps: btw about your question regarding l-b-m packaging in case you wanted to mess with it take a look at the git history for lucid's lbm to see how they added nouveau
<ripps> Sarvatt: that's pretty good advice
<ripps> Sarvatt: have you taken a look at l-b-m's packaging?
<Sarvatt> yeah i used to package lbm-nouveau updates in edgers
<Sarvatt> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid-lbm.git;a=commit;h=06e957ce818ba7dc6bbd9314eca356200a5c7b57
<jcristau> Sarvatt: were the upstream devs contacted about that stuff sitting in linuxwacom and not getting upstream?  what was the response?
<tjaalton> yeah the upstream kernel git repo should get moving..
<tjaalton> if it hasn't already
<jcristau> s/getting upstream/getting in mainline/
<tjaalton> i'd rather concentrate on that than ship something temporary
<ajmitch> given how close to feature freeze it is, my opinion is to go both ways for now - it's easy to drop the package if it's included upstream by release
<Sarvatt> i'll have to dig through a year of the linuxwacom-devel archives to find it but yeah i've seen it brought up multiple times there, there are new features on those bamboo pen and touch models very different from the other ones so its not as easy as just adding the id's
<RAOF> Do the nvidia drivers work against the 1.9 ABI yet?
<Sarvatt> xf86-input-wacom handles them fine though, its just the wacom kernel module that needs updating
<Sarvatt> i've got the newest packaged in x-updates, haven't heard anyone say anything about it yet though. wife went to visit family for a few days and has my nvidia testing laptop with her so i can't try it
<RAOF> I guess I have to test it myself, then. :)
<Sarvatt> if 256.44 doesn't it'd be worth trying 256.38.02 too - http://developer.nvidia.com/object/opengl_driver.html
<tjaalton> that's nice, raising a window on lucid (nvidia&compiz) takes two seconds
<tjaalton> well, closer to one
<tjaalton> but one too man
<tjaalton> y
<tjaalton> oh it was just the lp window
<tjaalton> btw, there's also a reason why the linuxwacom kernel features are not in mainline. for instance the multitouch support is never going in
<tjaalton> it'll support the "proper" multitouch once it's mainline
<Sarvatt> yeah nvidia knows about the launchpad problem, they blame firefox :)
<Sarvatt> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=152295
<tjaalton> typical :)
<RAOF> Firefox has been rather good at exploring rendering paths not typically taken.
<tjaalton> btw, I'm mostly online again, so if you need a sponsor just poke me
<Takyoji> raof: it appears the issue still persists, even after I added the repository and updated
<RAOF> Takyoji: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log, please?
<Takyoji> I'm reproducing the issue by going through different screensavers randomly, which is the way I can reproduce it quickly
<Takyoji> I'm unable to get to a virtual terminal via Ctrl+Alt+F1; I'll have to use a LiveCD then
<RAOF> Your logs should be saved after the crash.
<Takyoji> the odd thing though, is when I press the power button, to make it shutdown, Plymouth appears again, and is functioning
<Takyoji> and shutdown properly
<Takyoji> shuts down properly*
<RAOF> Yeah; that's because the problem is that the GPU has hung, so anything which requires the GPU to do anything interesting won't work.  Plymouth just writes some bits to where the GPU has told the hardware to scanout to the screen, so doesn't muchcare that the GPU isn't working.
<Takyoji> ahh
<RAOF> It'll be /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after you've restarted, by the way.
<Takyoji> actually I booted a LiveCD, so it should just be /(location of the room partition mounted seperately)/var/log/Xorg.0.log, correct?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<Takyoji> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472504/
<RAOF> That's the wrong driver; 2.9.1
<RAOF> Are you sure you installed the newer xserver-xorg-video-intel package & restarted X?
<RAOF> Alternatively, that might be the wrong log.
<Takyoji> This section, or? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes#Legacy Driver
<Takyoji> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes#Legacy%20Driver
<RAOF> That section, yes.
<Takyoji> Erm, stupid me; all I did was add the repository and upgrade packages; I had forgotten about disabling KMS
<Takyoji> one other thing I notice is that an update for xserver-xorg-video-intel (if I remember correctly) is held back as well; after adding the repository
<RAOF> It shouldn't be held back; that's what you want to update.
<Takyoji> So I'll have to force it then?
<RAOF> There probably will be a held-back libdrm-nouveau1 which you shouldn't upgrade.
<Takyoji> Yea, there's libdrm-nouveau1 AND xserver-xorg-video-intel held back
<RAOF> Why is xserver-xorg-video-intel held back?
<RAOF> You do want that.
<Takyoji> I'm not sure myself why it's heldback for updates.
<Takyoji> anyway, I shall try forcing it to update that package
<Takyoji> (just 'xserver-xorg-video-intel' specifically)
<Takyoji> It appears that the problem no longer persists now
<Takyoji> after updating that package
<ricotz> RAOF, hi
<ricotz> have you looked into the gnome-do slowdown related to newer cairo versions? i have expierenced this with some development code for docky, so this might happen with inproper using of cairo.context
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-04
<RAOF> ricotz: Can you point me at that code?  It's obviously not _just_ a gnome-do problem, as all sorts of other things are seeing cairo slowness, *and* it's driver-dependent.
<ricotz> RAOF, for example, if i want to draw something more onto overlay_buffer it slows down http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ericotz/docky/stacks/annotate/head%3A/Docky/Docky/Menus/StackWidget.cs#L212
<ricotz> i am no cairo expert, i still learn by using it
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having some issues with the nvidia current driver 
<eagles0513875> it seems for me it crashes and the only way to fix it is to do 2 reboots first one a hard reboot as it wont allow the monitor to turn back on and once i do that since i have gnome installed as well it takes me to the gdm login
<eagles0513875> and i can login fine but have issues with sound that way, also this is after restarting x when the low graphics dialogue box with options pops up
<eagles0513875> if i reboot a 2nd tiem it will boot using the default kdm login which i have set as default
<ArneGoetje> Hey guys, since I updated my laptop with Maverick two days ago, my mousepointer is invisible... :( That makes navigating the desktop a bit difficult. Does anyone have the same problem?
<tseliot> ArneGoetje: maybe try removing the "unclutter" package? That's a bit weird though
<ArneGoetje> chipset is i855. Even in gdm there i no moue pointer.
<ArneGoetje> tseliot: already removed and rebooted. Problem is still there.
<ArneGoetje> any idea how to debug?
<tseliot> ArneGoetje: is it always invisible?
<ArneGoetje> tseliot: yes, just when I hover above buttons or list entrie, those get hilighted. But the mousepointer remains invisible.
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> RAOF: did you upload the UMS driver for i855?
<vish> someone on +1 is also complaining about the same ^^ problem
<vish>  <lelamal> it's like invisible, when it hovers on objects they highlight, and I can click on them, but just can't see it
<tseliot> ArneGoetje, vish: have you filed a bug report about it?
<ArneGoetje> tseliot: no, since I don't know which package would be the right one
<tseliot> I think you can file it against the -intel driver
<vish> tseliot: i havent noticed the problem , i'll ask user to join here.. :)
<tseliot> ArneGoetje: "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel" should do it
<tseliot> vish: ok, thanks
<ArneGoetje> tseliot: running it right now
<tseliot> thanks
<vish> tseliot: lelamal is the one noticing the same issue..
<tseliot> lelamal: what graphics card do you have?
<lelamal> hi all, I'm experiencing the disappeared pointer issue
<ArneGoetje> lelamal: I'm filing a bug about it
<lelamal> it's on the laptop, I'm booting it now
<lelamal> it should be an integrated intel
<tseliot> lelamal: lspci -vv to find out
<lelamal> ArneGoetje: Device: 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<lelamal> Vendor: Intel Corporation
<ArneGoetje> lelamal: I have the same chip
<lelamal> ArneGoetje: ok, so it's something hardware-related, right?
<lelamal> tseliot: I typed the wrong username before. anyway, this issue occurred only after yesterday's round of updates
<ArneGoetje> gaa... launchpad timeouts again... cannot file bug report. :(
<ArneGoetje> tseliot: ok, bug 613377
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 613377 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "mouse pointer is invisible (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613377
<tseliot> lelamal: ok, same card
<ArneGoetje> lelamal: ^^
<tseliot> yes, please have a look at that bug report and see if it's the same problem
<lelamal> tseliot: yes, it is. I subscribed to it. is there any other detail I can provide or anything else I can do at this point?
<tseliot> lelamal: nothing that I can think of. I'll have a look at the bug report ASAP
<lelamal> ok then, thanks everyone!
<tseliot> ArneGoetje: can you try using the following xorg.conf (in /etc/X11/ ) please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/473049/
<ArneGoetje> tseliot: will do after dinner
<tseliot> ArneGoetje: ok, if I'm not around, please post the result in the bug report
<ArneGoetje> tseliot: ok
<tseliot> thanks
<ArneGoetje> tseliot: doesn't help either
<tseliot> ArneGoetje: ok. BTW you can try the legacy driver and see what happens: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<tseliot> (even though you're not experiencing freezes)
<tseliot> ArneGoetje: and disable KMS when using those packages
 * tseliot -> lunch
<ArneGoetje> tseliot: doesn't help. with KMS disabled, it doesn't even boot.
<tseliot> ArneGoetje: ok
<eagles0513875> is there a newer nvidia driver floating around cuz im having some really bad graphics issues with the nvidia current driver in lucid
<tseliot> eagles0513875: have a look at the x-updates ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<eagles0513875> tseliot: thanks
<tseliot> np
<eagles0513875> tseliot: im not sure if my problem is xorg related or nvidia current related
<tseliot> eagles0513875: what graphics issues are you experiencing?
<eagles0513875> for starters one issue is at random times plasma crashes and im working on kde for instance my irc client kvirc has all the icons which are blurred for some reason if i restart plasma-desktop it fixes that issue
<eagles0513875> tseliot: its multiple issues
<tseliot> I think I've read about that bug about plasma, I'm not sure if there's a fix already but if you file a bug report against the nvidia driver I can ask NVIDIA to have a look at it
<tseliot> but please try the new driver first
<tseliot> just to be sure that it's not already fixed
<eagles0513875> tseliot: whats the name of the driver in that repo
<tseliot> eagles0513875: the source is nvidia-graphics-drivers - 256.44-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid. nvidia-current is the package
<eagles0513875> tseliot: once i add the repo to my list ill just have to update? and thats it or uninstall the current driver i have then reinstall
<tseliot> eagles0513875: just install nvidia-current with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current". The driver should be upgraded correctly. Don't upgrade anything else
<eagles0513875> ok standby
<eagles0513875> well bugger 
<eagles0513875> plasma just crashed on me 
<eagles0513875> tseliot: are there any plasma updates floating around?
<tseliot> eagles0513875: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<eagles0513875> im banned from there :( 
<eagles0513875> tseliot: how can i just upgrade my video driver without upgrading anythign else?
<tseliot> eagles0513875: you can do as I said ^^
<tseliot> just install nvidia-current with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current". The driver should be upgraded correctly.
<eagles0513875> #oh ok 
<eagles0513875> here goes nothing 
<eagles0513875> tseliot: will let ya know how it went after rebooting
<eagles0513875> tseliot: should i download the updates that there are for xorg?
<tseliot> eagles0513875: no, just the nvidia driver
<eagles0513875> The following NEW packages will be installed: libx11-xcb1 libxcb-dri2-0
<eagles0513875> The following packages will be upgraded: fglrx-modaliases nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-settings xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<eagles0513875> will let this run for a while and see if the issue is resolved
<ripps> RAOF: taken a look at my wacom-source package yet?
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-05
<RAOF> You know what would be nice?  If building xorg-server on armel didn't take all day.
<JamesWStubbs> Hello, is porting Ubuntu to a mobile device (Apple iPhone) considered appropriate in this room?
<tjaalton> can't see why it would be
<JamesWStubbs> I was advised to ask here about mu problem
<JamesWStubbs> What does the x stand for in #ubuntu-x ??
<tjaalton> X.org
<JamesWStubbs> My query is xorg related
<tjaalton> make that X.Org
<JamesWStubbs> Basically, I've gotten the screen to display and accept input using fbdev and evtouch, for the sake of screen estate I need to rotate the screen to landscape. If I use the option Option "Rotate" "CW" the display will rotate perfectly fine, but as soon as the screen's touched X11 will close. I've also tried adding Mode "480x320" in a subsection of xorg.conf but then xrandr doesn't show that rotation is possible.
<JamesWStubbs> I can't release my images while the screen's portrait, applications are unusable.
<JamesWStubbs> Is my query X.Org related? Or should I look elsewhere?
<tjaalton> so it crashes. have you tried debugging why?
<tjaalton> does fbdev support rotating the screen?
<JamesWStubbs> tjaalton: I've tried debugging nothing grabbed my attention, fbdev should support rotation
<tjaalton> you could try on #xorg-devel
<JamesWStubbs> It isn't a relevant query according to them
<JamesWStubbs> I've asked them questions over the course of developing Ubuntu on the iPhone
<tjaalton> yeah, it's silly anyway ;)
<JamesWStubbs> What's silly the idea behind the port? or the issue with X11?
<tjaalton> the port
<JamesWStubbs> :) Why do you think that?
<tjaalton> i thought it was a capable phone as is
<tjaalton> so why brick it :)
<JamesWStubbs> The process is very safe, it uses loopback images so the host partition isn't effected
<JamesWStubbs> The only issue I've had up to now is that it seems to reset the time and date, I'm working on that.
<tjaalton> sounds like evtouch makes the server crash
<tjaalton> why not use evdev?
<tjaalton> evtouch is unmaintained anyway
<JamesWStubbs> I used evdev, worked perfectly in landscape
<JamesWStubbs> But it doesn't support right-click
<tjaalton> works fine with my mouse
<JamesWStubbs> It's a touchscreen
<tjaalton> yes?
<JamesWStubbs> Right click has to be emulated
<JamesWStubbs> Long press for right click
<tjaalton> so add support for it in evdev
<JamesWStubbs> My co-developer is working on that
<JamesWStubbs> While I try to sort evtouch
<tjaalton> sounds like you should move on ;)
<JamesWStubbs> Until one of us solves the problem with either driver, I shouldn't move on.
<JamesWStubbs> There's a patch for right click he's working on compiling.
<tjaalton> well, that's my advice anyway
<JamesWStubbs> Ok
<JamesWStubbs> Hello, im trying to compile evdev from source, I have a patch I need to apply https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=321924&action=diff&context=patch&collapsed=&headers=1&format=raw , I have used apt-get source xserver....evdev
<JamesWStubbs> How would I merge the two .diff ?
<JamesWStubbs> So they're both applied when I compile?
<cnd> RAOF, do you know when the new xorg-server will be uploaded?
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-06
<tseliot> RAOF, Sarvatt: just FYI I put back a quirk for another inspiron in the synaptics driver. Maybe it was lost in some merge
<lool> RAOF: Hey
<lool> RAOF: I'd like to cherry-pick some fixes into xorg-server
<lool> RAOF: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-August/thread.html#11767 flush fixes
<jcristau> i thought you were going for 1.9 anyway?
<lool> jcristau: I have no idea
<lool> jcristau: Do you know when that is?
<jcristau> upstream?  next week
<jcristau> no idea what the holdup for maverick is
<lool> I see 1.8.99.905 is in the ubuntu git branch, but 1.8.1.902 is in Ubuntu
<jcristau> yeah
<jcristau> RAOF has been updating drivers in git.d.o as well so they can be built against 1.9
<lool> I'm not sure whether I should push a 1.8.1.902 + fix, or add them to 1.8.99.905 and wait for an upload
<jcristau> the latter doesn't make sense
<lool> well only if there's an upload between now and 1.9.0
<lool> which indeed is unlikely
<jcristau> right
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-07
<LinoSP> hiii  I have installed gallium 3d dirvers on a nvidia8200 and is not usable at all (screen with funny colors messed), how can I unistall all the xorg-edgers PPA packages
<LinoSP> ...
<ripps> LinoSP: install ppa-purge, then enter `sudo ppa-purge -p xorg-edgers`
<LinoSP> ripps: thank you :)
 * hyperair wishes was a way to restart the X server locally when it gets wedged
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-08
<Darxus> Since I upgraded from Karmic to Lucid I'm getting no window manager on startup.  I believe I had been using compiz.  Starting one manually is easy, but what method of automatically starting a window manager will be least likely to cause me problems in the future?
<Darxus> Just add compiz to startup applications?
<Darxus> Changing my Appearance settings doesn't have a lasting affect, just starts the window manager once.
<tjaalton> Darxus: not a problem in x, try asking on #ubuntu
<Darxus> tjaalton: Ah, this channel is only for getting the server itself working?
<tjaalton> Darxus: yes
<tjaalton> not everything on top of it ;)
<Darxus> Yeah, makes sense.
<Darxus> Took me a year to get it working the first time, I can understand dedicating a channel to it :P
<Darxus> Very glad things have gotten better since then :)
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-01
<Duke`> I wonder why when using xorg-edgers, vertical scrolling with my touchpad has been broken for years, but every Ubuntu release, it works fine with official packages. Any idea?
<tjaalton> Duke`: which kernel do you use?
<tjaalton> stock ubuntu or something else
<Duke`> something else (kernel from ppa)
<tjaalton> so you have an alps device and the kernel doesn't have a patch to add the scrolling functionality..
<Duke`> alps?
<tjaalton> xinput list
<Duke`> and I thought that the kernel-ppa delivered futur "ubuntu official" kernels, with all patchs
<tjaalton> no, probably some vanilla rc
<tjaalton> boot with the stock kernel and test
<Duke`> hum
<Amaranth> tjaalton: why would such a patch remain out of upstream for so long?
<tjaalton> Amaranth: never got accepted
<Amaranth> tjaalton: ever try again?
<tjaalton> Amaranth: not my patch :)
<Amaranth> ah
<tjaalton> maybe there is a thread somewhere about it, Sarvatt might know
<Duke`> I'll try to boot an official ubuntu kernel in a moment, to see if it works again
<Duke`> now running official natty kernel (2.6.38-11), vertical scrolling is still broken. It worked before installing xorg-edgers (it works if I run a live-cd). It doesn't seem to be a kernel issue.
<tjaalton> ok then
<ricotz> tseliot, hello
<tseliot> hi ricotz
<ricotz> tseliot, do you like to update the nvidia-blob?
<ricotz> 280.13 got released
<tseliot> ricotz: it's not a stable release, is it?
<ricotz> it is
<tseliot> ricotz: ok, then I'll update it. I'm still working on -96 though
<ricotz> http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/280.13/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-280.13.run
<ricotz> http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/280.13/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-280.13-no-compat32.run
<ricotz> http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-settings/nvidia-settings-280.13.tar.bz2
<ricotz> http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-ia32-280.13-driver-de.html
<ricotz> tseliot, here is the info
<tseliot> ricotz: thanks
<ricotz> tseliot, i could upload it to xedgers though
<tseliot> ricotz: or you can wait until tomorrow. As you prefer..
<ricotz> i think i will do it, you can take the tarball from there if you like
<tseliot> ok
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-02
<scoundrel50a> Hi, I was just wondering, does anybody know if the backlight problem in 11.04 has been fixed? 
<tjaalton> what backlight problem?
<scoundrel50a> ah, you helped me with it a couple of weeks ago, you asked me to install Oneiric .deb kernel
<scoundrel50a> when 110.04 starts, it gets right to the log in box, and the backlight turns off, 
<scoundrel50a> I have a problem now though, just had a phone call, I have to go out, you wold me to post a bug to somewhere, that wasnt launchpad, its on there, but I cant remember where it was I posted the bug
<scoundrel50a> I have to go out, will be back in about an hour
<tjaalton> bugs.freedesktop.org probably
<scoundrel50a> tjaalton: I am back in, I have to a few things, will be back later, but here is the bug number #37986
<tjaalton> scoundrel50a: as you can see, nothing has changed
<tjaalton> scoundrel50a: try oneiric alpha3 livecd when it's released later this week..
<scoundrel50a> Do you think anything will be changed in 11.05, or will it wait not for Oneiric..... 
<scoundrel50a> 11.04, sorry
<tjaalton> depends if it's fixed in oneiric, and if it can be identified
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-03
<AElfwine> hello
<AElfwine> does anyone know if mesa 7.11 will be packaged on ppa x-updates for natty?
<RAOF> I don't plan to, and I don't know of anyone who does.
<RAOF> If someone wanted to do the work, I guess.
<AElfwine> ok thanks
<RAOF> Oh, poulsbo.  Must you be so hateful?
<tjaalton> leave it alone?-)
<RAOF> Bug #815000 prevents me from properly leaving it alone.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 815000 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Oneiric X/LightDM doesn't start on an Intel GMA500 (affects: 1) (heat: 410)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815000
<tjaalton> ah :)
<tjaalton> so not even fbdev works with it
<RAOF> Which is odd, 'cause the staging psb driver is a kms driver.
<tjaalton> right
<bjsnider> ricotz, all of a sudden i don't have to type a password to install updates. is this some change that came in through the gnome 3 ppa?
<diverse_izzue> so this sandybridge new acceleration SNA that phoronix is talking about... is it active in oneiric? or if not, can i activate it?
<Duke`> it is active in xorg-edgers
 * Duke` is having some troubles with it ;_;
<diverse_izzue> so plan for oneiric is to leave it disabled?
<diverse_izzue> is it a compile-time option?
<Sarvatt> diverse_izzue: yep disabled in oneiric (and 12.04 most likely because of that), it is a compile time option
<diverse_izzue> wouldn't the release before 12.04 be the time to go wild for the last time? :-)
<Sarvatt> thats what I was saying, but intel strongly recommended not doing it
<diverse_izzue> oh... well, they would probably know
<Sarvatt> got the impression they have some other plans for it, like scrapping it
<diverse_izzue> time will show
<diverse_izzue> how about providing it as an *-experimental package, as fedora has been doing for unstable graphics drivers?
<Sarvatt> I think RAOF already did that, not sure what his plans are with it though. he's going to be on in a few hours
<Sarvatt> (like 4-5 hours I think)
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yeah.  I was taklking with ickle and keithp, and they were both strongly on the side of UXA in LTS.  They don't plan to have a flag-day where SNA becomes the default; ideas might migrate through to UXA, though.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: If you wanted to build both SNA and UXA in edgers I have done essentially all the work needed to make that happen.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: oh? hate to fork the packaging but that sounds worthwhile while there are unity specific problems that wont get fixed :P
<RAOF> Let me just check that it actually does what I remember, then I'll push it somewhere public for you.
<RAOF> It ends up building two DDXs - intel and intelsna
<Sarvatt> same source package though? sounds good to me
<Sarvatt> RAOF: no rush if you dont have it handy, i'm super swamped doing lucid backport stuff
<RAOF> Yeah, same source package.
<bjsnider> they want their DDX to use UXA instead of SNA in an LTS?
<RAOF> bjsnider: Yes.  They plan to avoid a messy UXA→SNA transition like the EXA→UXA transition, so there's no benefit in shipping a separate SNA driver.
<bjsnider> i was just innocently making fun of your excessive use of acronyms
<bjsnider> BTW, you should probably add that SNA info to the FAQ for the LTS
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-04
<RAOF> Hah.  Now that I'm not using it for anything critical, of *course* the dell 6420 is piglitting just fine.
<tjaalton> RAOF: hmm, "mesa (7.11-0ubuntu1) oneiric; urgency=low" and still changing ;)
<tjaalton> *changes being applied
<RAOF> tjaalton: Yeah, I guess that should be UNRELEASED.
<tjaalton> RAOF: thanks :)
<RAOF> I'll need more synonyms for “placate” soon :)
<tjaalton> hehe
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-05
<RAOF> Hm.  I wonder if the e6420 is now stable enough to deserve the 8GB ram from my thinkpad…
<dupondje> Our fglrx driver is completely different then the debian one right?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/821691
<dupondje> FYI :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 821691 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Header amdxvba.h should be included in the package (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-07
<ricotz> tjaalton, hi, perhaps you can take a look at this libx11 merge when you are around again -- http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/libx11/
#ubuntu-x 2012-07-30
<tjaalton> RAOF: so, 1.13 is not in -proposed yet?
<RAOF> tjaalton: No; I got part-way through and then stalled on fixing up -ati. I didn't want to upload until I'd tested that it at least brings up a server on -ati, -intel, and -nouveau.
<tjaalton> ok, cool. I have -intel to test on
<tjaalton> though I bet you do as well :)
<RAOF> And this morning someone wanted help fixing up pointer barriers for Fedora! I couldn't possibly go past helping them out a bit so I don't have to :)
<tjaalton> magcius?-)
<RAOF> Yeah
<RAOF> Are you back from your holiday?
<tjaalton> yup :( :)
<tjaalton> just when it got hot
<tjaalton> (lowest during the night was 22C)
<RAOF> Oooh, urgh.
<RAOF> That is incorrect.
<RAOF> You should tell the weather to try again; this time, it failed.
<tjaalton> hehe, yeah
<tjaalton> well, there are still the weekends fully packed with activities, so there's time to get some of the "lost weather" back
<tjaalton> it has been quite rainy and cool most of the july
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> oh new intel drivers
<mlankhorst> RAOF: how's uploading going? I just pushed intel 20.2 update
<akheron> hey
<akheron> I'm trying to find out why my X server crashes every now and then when waking from suspend
<mlankhorst> heya
<mlankhorst> f
<mlankhorst> oops
<akheron> I've got one crash dump that shows it segfaults on free() in Xi/xiproperty.c, in function XIDeleteAllDeviceProperties
<mlankhorst> that usually means memory corruption, can you try running X with valgrind?
<akheron> mlankhorst: sure, how?
<mlankhorst> sec
<mlankhorst> create a script /etc/X11/X2 with these contents
<mlankhorst> #!/bin/bash
<mlankhorst> exec /usr/bin/valgrind --track-origins=yes --leak-resolution=high --malloc-fill=ef --free-fill=df /usr/bin/Xorg "$@" -verbose 10 &>>/home/yourusername/xorg-valgrind.log
<mlankhorst> make it executable
<mlankhorst> then remake the /etc/X11/X symlink, point it to /etc/X11/X2
<mlankhorst> then just restart lightdm :)
<mlankhorst> to restore, sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<akheron> ok, let's try
<akheron> yeah, now running in valgrind
<mlankhorst> it's more useful if you install xserver-xorg-core-dbg and xserver-xorg-input-(evdev,synaptics)-dbgsym
<akheron> what apt source I need for the -dbgsym packages?
<mlankhorst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash/ see Debug Symbol Packages
<akheron> ah yeah, without those the stack traces show ???
<mlankhorst> yeah for quantal I made -dbg packages so you would no longer need to enable that repo to debug most of X :)
<akheron> heh
<akheron> will I need a dbgsym package for the intel driver too?
<akheron> intel_drv.so
<mlankhorst> if it shows up it would help
<mlankhorst> same for libdrm
<akheron> yeah, both seem to show up
<akheron> this will take some time, as the crahs doesn't occur every time when waking from suspend
<akheron> usually once every two days
<akheron> or so
<tjaalton> what do you mean by a 'crash'?
<tjaalton> you get the login screen?
<akheron> tjaalton: yes
<tjaalton> ok
<akheron> actually I'm not sure if it's always when waking from suspend
<akheron> sometimes the machine won't suspend and I get a login screen, so it happens when going to suspend
<akheron> hmm, I still get ???'s from intel_drv.so
<mlankhorst> xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg ?
<mlankhorst> and maybe libdrm.*-dbg
<akheron> mlankhorst: nope, I still get ???'s
<RAOF> mlankhorst: I'm a bit confused by -ati and -evdev, but mostly evdev. What happened to 0005-fix-horiz-scrolling.patch  0006-axis-label-overrun.patch? They got added to a commit? And the git log is confusing; it's not a pre-sync to debian-experimental - there are still significant differences.
<mlankhorst> hm you're right, i wanted to sync evdev but they didn't want the patches, so no longer valid
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> It's probably also worth dropping the explicit depends on xserver-xorg-core; we don't need them.
<mlankhorst> RAOF: well I mesed up on evdev, first patch has to be manually unapplied with patch -Rp1, then you get the stable release again, to build against
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Hm, ok.
<mlankhorst> build system will reapply the patch
<mlankhorst> ati.. let me check
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> ati doesn't have an orig.tar.gz; there's no xf86-video-ati 6.99.99 release (right?), so it should have a ~git version so we can bump it if we want to grab a newer snapshot.
<mlankhorst> yeah
<RAOF> Also, I was also confused by the rationale; you said you grabbed a newer snapshot for some UMS fixes, but this is a kms-only release?
<mlankhorst> erm I meant it removes UMS, but there were some X server fixes after that that we need for building against x1.13
<RAOF> Aaah. Ok, that makes sense.
<mlankhorst> but yeah I didn't know yet if I wanted to do another pull or not so I just set version to a stub
<RAOF> HEh.
<mlankhorst> everything more clear now? :)
<RAOF> So, another general comment - when pre-merging from Debian, it's nice if you include the (possibly incomplete) Debian changelog (complete with UNRELEASED), then add the Ubuntu changelog on top.
<RAOF> Yeah, everything more clear now. You could have committed the version number at the time you committed, though. There's no reason you can't change the version if you decide you need a newer pull ;)
<mlankhorst> aye but at that time I still had to update 25-ish other drivers, decided it was more easier not to handle everything as special if I could
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<mlankhorst> it's different if I just update -ati or -all
<mlankhorst> but I would rather have the new stack soon, I want to do a new push of the x-1.13 ppa, but for precise renamed, to test the mechanics I want to propose
<RAOF> Yeah. Now that's cleared up, I'll punch through it (tomorrow)
<mlankhorst> great :)
<mlankhorst> oh looks like new libXrandr landed too
<akheron> mlankhorst: now it crashed
<akheron> valgrind: m_mallocfree.c:288 (get_bszB_as_is): Assertion 'bszB_lo == bszB_hi' failed.
<akheron> valgrind: Heap block lo/hi size mismatch: lo = 80, hi = 0.
<akheron> This is probably caused by your program erroneously writing past the
<akheron> end of a heap block and corrupting heap metadata.  If you fix any
<akheron> invalid writes reported by Memcheck, this assertion failure will
<akheron> probably go away.  Please try that before reporting this as a bug.
<akheron> there are 52 invalid writes in the valgrind log :/
<mlankhorst> Wow, you managed to crash valgrind with invalid memory access? Amazing!
<mlankhorst> I genuinely didn't know you could do that :0
<akheron> :)
<akheron> the crash always happens after this log line:
<akheron> (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
<mlankhorst> just dump the full log somewhere
<akheron> mlankhorst: https://gist.github.com/3206429
<mlankhorst> what version of synaptics are you using?
<akheron> mlankhorst: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics      1.6.2-1ubuntu1~precise1
<mlankhorst> cnd: Arghhhhh synaptics is corrupting in that log again, updatetouchstate out of bounds, this time in the other direction
<akheron> so this is a somewhat known prob?
<mlankhorst> I don't know, I can silence some warnings
<mlankhorst> one of the valgrind warnings there is known at least but I didn't isolate it to causing a crash, give me a sec
<akheron> mlankhorst: ok, no hurry
<akheron> I've had this issue for a long time
<akheron> only now it started irritating me enough to look at it :)
<mlankhorst> ok how good are you with packaging? can send you a patch or updated package to test
<akheron> dpkg-buildpackage :)
<akheron> so yes, I believe I can build and install a package
<akheron> if you send a patch
<mlankhorst> ok sure
<mlankhorst> http://people.canonical.com/~mlankhorst/229-strip-mode-pointer.patch this will shut up some warnings at least
<mlankhorst> if I backported it correctly, but I suspect it will not fix things enough
<akheron> I'll have a try
<akheron> thanks
<mlankhorst> how long has this been happening though, new breakage or old?
<mlankhorst> well, before july or after?
<akheron> mlankhorst: before
<akheron> I got this machine on february, and first used debian with gnome 3
<akheron> it had odd bugs (with synaptics) so I decided to try ubuntu
<akheron> and ubuntu crashes :)
<akheron> I installed it maybe two months ago, and the problem has been there all the time
<mlankhorst> ok
<akheron> the package is building now, btw
<mlankhorst> else I was thinking the security update but I guess we could rule it out then
<akheron> mlankhorst: yah, certainly not the last update
<akheron> *yeah
<mlankhorst> if it still crashes one more time, which is likely, please update synaptics http://people.canonical.com/~mlankhorst/synaptics-dbg.patch , but I want to rule this issue out first :)
<akheron> mlankhorst: ok
<mlankhorst> a lot of valgrind errors should be gone at least
<akheron> too bad the only way to reproduce seems to be to suspend and resume 20 times...
<mlankhorst> you're helping a lot of others, I can't seem to reproduce it :)
<akheron> now running 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.7~ppa :)
<mlankhorst> what if you touch keypad during suspend, ?
<mlankhorst> well, during start or end of suspend
<akheron> mlankhorst: that sometimes makes it crash
<akheron> but I'm not sure
<akheron> the last time, for example, it crashed about 5 sec after fully waking up
<mlankhorst> akheron: can you give a valgrind log from that and then patch synaptics?
<akheron> mlankhorst: that's the valgrind log I gave you
<mlankhorst> erm I just want to see if other errors are gone now :)
<akheron> mlankhorst: and now with the xserver-xorg patch, I still get the same invalid writes in UpdateTouchState
<akheron> ah
<akheron> I'll post a new log, though i didn't crash yet
<akheron> a sec
<mlankhorst> well the nice thing about the Xorg valgrind hook is that it records all attempts previously
<mlankhorst> so it doesn't wipe the log on X server restart
<cnd> mlankhorst: remember we reverted a patch in precise
<cnd> without those patches we will get touch update corruption I think
<mlankhorst> ok
<akheron> mlankhorst: https://gist.github.com/3206891
<akheron> in this one, I suspended & resumed once
<mlankhorst> sigh looks like I have to figure out that failure, then
<akheron> the errors are there but no crash yet
<akheron> now I'll gotta go
<akheron> will try the synaptics patch late today or tomorow
<mlankhorst> cnd: Sigh so really the only way to fix it is to find out why the whole patch series crashes on the backported input stack?
<cnd> yeah
<mlankhorst> it's a simple null pointer dereference, but how it gets there makes no sense to me
<cnd> hmm
<mlankhorst> and upstream was unaffected, let me see if I can find the packages I was using again
<mlankhorst> cnd: this was why it didn't make sense to me btw
<mlankhorst> (0x009508d0 in ActivateKeyboardGrab (keybd=0x21d2fd10, grab=0x220cfd80, time=..., passive=0) at ../../dix/events.c:1616
<mlankhorst> (gdb) print *keybd
<mlankhorst> $1 = {public = {devicePrivate = 0x21c918a8, processInputProc = 0xa4cda0 <ProcessKeyboardEvent>, realInputProc = 0xa4cda0 <ProcessKeyboardEvent>, 
<mlankhorst>     enqueueInputProc = 0x947bf0 <EnqueueEvent>, on = 0}, next = 0x0, startup = 1, deviceProc = 0x649aa0, inited = 1, enabled = 0, coreEvents = 4, 
<mlankhorst>   deviceGrab = {grabTime = {months = 0, milliseconds = 1328245}, fromPassiveGrab = 0, implicitGrab = 0, activeGrab = 0x21d28ad8, grab = 0x0, 
<mlankhorst>     activatingKey = 0 '\000', ActivateGrab = 0x950750 <ActivateKeyboardGrab>, DeactivateGrab = 0x950570 <DeactivateKeyboardGrab>, sync = {frozen = 0, 
<mlankhorst>       state = 0, other = 0x0, event = 0x21d30270}}, type = 3, xinput_type = 96, name = 0x21d304a8 "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad", id = 14, key = 0x0, 
<mlankhorst>   valuator = 0x21d30ad8, touch = 0x21d326c8, button = 0x21d30580, focus = 0x0, proximity = 0x0, kbdfeed = 0x0, ptrfeed = 0x21d32568, intfeed = 0x0, 
<mlankhorst>   stringfeed = 0x0, bell = 0x0, leds = 0x0, xkb_interest = 0x0, config_info = 0x21d304c8 "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event7", 
<mlankhorst>   unused_classes = 0x0, saved_master_id = 0, devPrivates = 0x21d2ff78, unwrapProc = 0xa4ac50 <xkbUnwrapProc>, spriteInfo = 0x21d2ff5c, master = 0x21bbfed0, 
<mlankhorst>   lastSlave = 0x0, last = {valuators = {683, 384, 0 <repeats 34 times>}, numValuators = 4, slave = 0x0, scroll = 0x21d30bf0, num_touches = 2, 
<mlankhorst>     touches = 0x21d32c10}, properties = {properties = 0x21d34a10, handlers = 0x21d34a48}, transform = {m = {{0, 0, 0}, {0, 0, 0}, {0, 0, 0}}}, 
<mlankhorst> why is it in processkeyboardevent for a touchpad?
<cnd> don't know off the top of my head
<cnd> but it may be correct
<cnd> as odd as that sounds
<mlankhorst> ok
<mlankhorst> but spriteinfo was freed at that point, so that seems to be what it's dereferencing
<mlankhorst> are grabs supposed to be possible on disabled devices?
<cnd> seems odd
<cnd> I wish I could help out more, but I'm fighting a huge fire elsewhere right now :(
<mlankhorst> yeah it's the gimp crash
<mlankhorst> blindly looking through diff, isfloating seems to have added a check for !IsMaster(dev) upstream
<mlankhorst> other than that, tons of code churn from c99 initializers :/
<mlankhorst> ok admitting defeat, I don't understand the input stack :)
<akheron> mlankhorst: so I have no hope? :)
<mlankhorst> akheron: you do, you could go back to previous server-xorg 10.5
<mlankhorst> but there's a crash you can trigger in that case
<akheron> what crash?
<mlankhorst> bug #1021517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021517 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Precise) "Xorg-server crashes reproducible with GIMP usage" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021517
<akheron> uh
<mlankhorst> akheron: the fun of having a weird stack :/
<akheron> well, if there's anything I can do... or should I switch to quantal? :)
<akheron> would it help if I patched synaptics now?
<mlankhorst> it might :)
<mlankhorst> would at least enable more debug info
<akheron> mlankhorst: 
<akheron> ../../src/synaptics.c: In function 'UpdateTouchState':
<akheron> ../../src/synaptics.c:3126:35: error: 'struct SynapticsHwState' has no member named 'num_slots'
<akheron> ../../src/synaptics.c:3127:69: error: 'struct SynapticsHwState' has no member named 'open_slots'
<mlankhorst> probably wrong member then, it should be clear from the code which one shouldbe used there but its end of workday and I have a headache :)
<akheron> heh
<akheron> mlankhorst: ok, got it to work
<akheron> but how to build the .ddeb now?
<mlankhorst> -nc
<akheron> now it crashes
<akheron> (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
<akheron> BUG: triggered 'if (priv->num_active_touches >= hw->num_mt_mask)'
<akheron> BUG: ../../src/synaptics.c:3120 in UpdateTouchState()
<mlankhorst> thought BUG_WARN was meant to be non-fatal
<akheron> and then a segfault without printing the "Dumping slot state" message or anything else
<mlankhorst> ah well just remove that line 
<akheron> mlankhorst: 
<akheron> (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
<akheron> (EE) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Dumping slot state:
<akheron> Backtrace:
<akheron> ==24744== 
<akheron> ==24744== Process terminating with default action of signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<akheron> ==24744==  General Protection Fault
<akheron> ==24744==    at 0x67BD801: __fprintf_chk (fprintf_chk.c:28)
<akheron> :>
<mlankhorst>  oh right
<mlankhorst> valgrind doesn't like that kind of thing
<mlankhorst> right just leave it be for now, I'll get back to you :)
<akheron> ok
#ubuntu-x 2012-07-31
<mlankhorst> morning
<tjaalton> ditto
 * mlankhorst pokes RAOF with the x-1.13 stack
<mlankhorst> oh right, need to wait until xorg-server finishes first
<mlankhorst> but you forgot to push the changes to git :)
<mlankhorst> can someone push libxrandr 1.4.0 to debian?
<jcristau> maybe in a couple hours
<mlankhorst> thanks
<mlankhorst> I seem to have the power to do upstream releases now for most of xorg
<mlankhorst> or at least for drivers nobody cares about, they might get upset if I do it for anything important :)
<Sarvatt> whatever you do, dont look at #xorg-devel scrollback unless you never nightmare flashbacks about synaptics bugs in ubuntu :)
<Sarvatt> err unless you want nightmare flashbacks
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: they still exist..
<mlankhorst> someone came in here complaining about it today
<Sarvatt> thats a real bug though
<mlankhorst> indeed
<Sarvatt> majority of the bugs on launchpad for it are, please change the default settings :)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hey :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: heyo man, whats up?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, do you like to fire up a all-video/input build in edgers?
<Sarvatt> ricotz: i can do that, didnt have time to get to the server today first but driver rebuilds are trivial
<mlankhorst> ricotz: we need one in main, actually
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i can copy 1.13rc3 to edgers quantal
<mlankhorst> oh it's rc3 now? sigh
<Sarvatt> ricotz: ok i'll get the driver builds ready now
<ricotz> ok, i will copy it
<Sarvatt> ricotz: just quantal or precise too?
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: actually can you try the ubuntu one directly in quantal?
<Sarvatt> i'm going to upload both regardless
<mlankhorst> it's on rc2 atm
<Sarvatt> oh good point its already in quantal
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i guess 1.13 only for quantal now, but rebuilding both?
<Sarvatt> i could have done the drivers.. grargh
<Sarvatt> i'll just do the drivers now, doesnt matter that server isnt built
<Sarvatt> yeah rebuilding both is easier, i'll rebuild both again when we do 1.13 in precise
<mlankhorst> we dropped the rethrow signal patch in favor of adding -core :)
<mlankhorst> and personally I'm on he next iteration of dma-fence again.. deadlocks are fun
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i will just copy mtrack, multitouch, tslib and wacom too
<Sarvatt> rebuildings uploading, openchrome, geode, evdev will be busted after
<Sarvatt> qxl
<ricotz> mlankhorst, x11proto-randr isnt there yet?
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: geode's not that busted, and all the other drivers are updated in debian git
<mlankhorst> ricotz: pretty sure it's uploaded for quantal at least
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: had to move openchrome from git-svn to real git :)
<Sarvatt> suppose i should check before i let this run more... xserver 1.13-rc2 actually got published to quantal and the archive is broken right?
<Sarvatt> not -proposed?
<Sarvatt> phew glad i checked, its proposed
<mlankhorst> ;)
<ricotz> mlankhorst, 1.4.0 isnt there yet
<ricotz> Sarvatt, the 1.13 isnt published yet in edgers though
<mlankhorst> ricotz: not in proposed either ? sigh
<Sarvatt> ricotz: yeah i thought it was uploaded directly to quantal, just have to reupload mga and vmware
<ricotz> Sarvatt, you are to fast
<ricotz> ;)
<ricotz> the ppa is building without proposed
<Sarvatt> argh intel too, this script is too fast
 * mlankhorst replaces Sarvatt with a script
<Sarvatt> worst case i'll just set my clock ahead a day and redo it all
<Sarvatt> :P
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i enabled the proposed pocket so it picks it up
<ricotz> the quantal version so the dependency should work
<ricotz> so only mga will be broken
<Sarvatt> unless it started building, i uploaded 4 packages to both quantal and precise in that minute before checking
<ricotz> i guess all should be fine besides mga
<Sarvatt> really i'll set my clock ahead a few hours and reupload just in case, we'll just miss 50 intel sna commits tomorrow doing that
<mlankhorst> RAOF: is the rest of the stack coming btw?
<Sarvatt> ricotz: do you do anything special with nvidia-settings to update it btw?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, using origin/debian-experimental would be the correct one
<ricotz> ?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, no, just a plain uupdate
<Sarvatt> downloading tar.bz2, extracting, copying old debian/, bumping version, rebuilding doesnt work
<ricotz> so you can just copy/rebuild you packages over
<Sarvatt> (rebuilding new orig.tar.gz in between there too)
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: ugh for all xserver-xorg-video-* there are fairly recent versions in git
<ricotz> Sarvatt, yeah since it is debsrc 1.0
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122381/ hit that earlier and didnt look into it more
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i can upload nvidia-settings
<ricotz> it is small enough ;)
<Sarvatt> cool beans, appreciate it
<ricotz> Sarvatt, you can copy the blob
<Sarvatt> i'll copy nvidia-graphics-drivers over from the other ppa
<mlankhorst> how are all the ppa drivers generated?
<mlankhorst> do they follow debian git or..
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: which ppa?
<Sarvatt> xorg-edgers, i run sarvatt-update-ppa.sh, and maintain the hooks which alter the packaging in hooks/
<mlankhorst> edgers
<mlankhorst> ah
<Sarvatt> everythings on debian-unstable branches besides a few drivers using ubuntu branches at the moment
<mlankhorst> yeah I just update all debian packaging directly
<ricotz> Sarvatt, debian-experimental?
<Sarvatt> yeah cant do that for things like mesa which need insane amounts of changes
<mlankhorst> in this case, debian-experimental has all the more recent versions right now
<Sarvatt> ricotz: artifical xorg-server version bumps to use experimental ones, would need hooks for every driver to lower the build deps
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: right now all video drivers have been updated in d-e
<mlankhorst> unless I missed a couple
<Sarvatt> yeah but we dont have xserver 1.13 in precise and i update 2 releases at once
<mlankhorst> ah
<ricotz> Sarvatt, ah ok
<Sarvatt> need to build dep on xserver 1.13-rcwhatever to have it pulled it during the build in experimental or it builds against unstables i thought
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: what about other protos, any more needed for precise that are no longer needed in quantal?
<Sarvatt> just the 3 i copied, the ones ya updated
<mlankhorst> ah perfect, need to sru those then :)
<Sarvatt> oh no
<Sarvatt> they arent needed in the distro
<Sarvatt> just in edgers where 1.13 will be shoved in eventually :)
<Sarvatt> i think mesa requires some of them now anyway
<mlankhorst> if they're needed for building they should be sru'd to precise eventually
<Sarvatt> hey thats a good point
<Sarvatt> not going to be renamed?
<Sarvatt> this is going to be such a mess come ubuntu-s :)p
<mlankhorst> nah I plan on just renaming xorg, xorg-server and the drivers
<mlankhorst> renaming core packages is infinitely more complex
<Sarvatt> never know what kind of crazy things are going to happen, xserver 1.7 was the most insane one i went through
<mlankhorst> oh with the dri2 crap?
<Sarvatt> crazy header changes in it, moving from protos to libfoo-dev packages
<mlankhorst> look if that happens in the future we can revisit how we deal with it
<mlankhorst> but it looks like it doesn't happen for quantal so I rather keep the changes simple and isolated
<Sarvatt> totally :) its been sane for a few years after that
<Sarvatt> this would have worked fine for lucid->precise
<mlankhorst> besides, if i had a crystal ball to predict the future I would use it to make a killing in the stock markets
<mlankhorst> :p
<Sarvatt> Wed Aug  1 00:00:57 EDT 2012
<Sarvatt> driver update script rerunning :)
<Sarvatt> argh ubuntu branches got updated to debian-experimental, fixing it up for the few drivers using those :)
 * mlankhorst whistles innocently, blames chanserv
<Sarvatt> note to self: adjust time zones not the actual times so you don't screw up make next time
<mlankhorst> I was actually waiting for that to happen
<Sarvatt> i usually moved to australia for a few minutes when i do that, oh well :)
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-01
<Sarvatt> hmm, wonder if 1343772956-9583-1-git-send-email-stereotype441@gmail.com in xserver fixes the invisible icons in unity problem with newer mesa :P
<akheron> mlankhorst: valgrind says "More than 10000000 total errors detected.  I'm not reporting any more." :)
<akheron> shortly after that message, X crashed with a segfault and not valgrind's internal corruption
<akheron> https://gist.github.com/3223866 is the log (synaptic degub symbols are missing though, because I forgot to install them after reverting back to the stock synaptics driver)
<akheron> now I'm running with the debug symbols installed and with --error-limit=no
<mlankhorst> akheron: yeah figures, can you try with -core ?
<mlankhorst> add that to command line for Xorg
<mlankhorst> looks like it just ran itself into an infinite loop
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: i'll handle the push of the stack to quantal
<mlankhorst> thanks :)
<mlankhorst> xorg-server is already pushed, but rc3 came out so needs updating
<mlankhorst> also seems to lack RAOF's tagging commit
<akheron> mlankhorst: now running with -core
<akheron> what does it do?
<jcristau> tells X to dump core on fatal signals, instead of exit(1)
<mlankhorst> akheron: get rid of the buggy rethrow patch
<mlankhorst> it will dump real core instead of trying to log it first in xorg.0.log, apport seems to have less issues with that
<akheron> mlankhorst: ah, ok
<akheron> somewhere I saw a config option, NoTrapSignals or something
<akheron> but no one suggested -core
<mlankhorst> it's the same thing
<akheron> ok
<ricotz> Sarvatt, mlankhorst, 304.30 with 1.13 seems broken here :\
<ricotz> mlankhorst, hi
<tjaalton> ricotz: more broken than no driver?
<ricotz> tjaalton, it segfaults starting specific things like firefox/thunderbird
<mlankhorst> heya ricotz 
<tjaalton> oh nice
<tjaalton> tseliot: ^
<ricotz> tjaalton, interestingly both are gtk2
<ricotz> and normal gtk3 apps are kind of working
<tseliot> tjaalton: err... I can report the issue to Nvidia once I test it here
<tjaalton> we're preparing 1.13 in quantal-proposed atm, so would be nice to get a *working* nvidia there too ;)
<ricotz> and nouveau isnt really and alternative currently here :\ (several screen-corruptions which might be mesa 8.1 related)
<ricotz> *an
<denniswisnia> hey there, I have a Bug in X11, already reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/921236 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921236 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Precise) "[12.04 Xorg, xserver 1.11.3] Dual monitor, after entering password, mouse pointer stuck on LHS of screen, no desktop." [High,Fix committed]
<denniswisnia> any ideas how much time needs for the roll out in the official repo?
<mlankhorst> woohooooooo
<mdeslaur> FYI: http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2012/Aug/4
<tjaalton> yeah, I think we've known this for some time now..
<mdeslaur> bryceh: ^
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: well, there's a public exploit now
<tjaalton> sweet
<bryceh> mdeslaur, yeah...
<mlankhorst> heya bryceh 
<bryceh> heya mlankhorst how goes?
<mlankhorst> good, still fencing work
<mlankhorst> However thanks to the new and improved dma-fence(TM) my productivity has been improved!
<mlankhorst> You may ask yourself, what is a dma-fence? Do I need a dma-fence?
<mlankhorst> Is it relevant!
<mlankhorst> To which the answer is YES
<bryceh> tjaalton, 921236 looks like it needs a number increment on the package and re-uploaded, since you uploaded that originally would you mind giving it the bump?
<Diego`> hello I have a question. I'm having a problem but don't think I can file a bug report from the machine having trouble. 
<Diego`> I've detailed the problems i'm having on the ubuntu forums and hte steps I've tried to solve it, to no avail. How should I proceed?
<Diego`> can anyone offer some advice on how I should file a bug report?
<tjaalton> bryceh: i thought it was reverted on purpose?
<tjaalton> ahh, i see..
<tjaalton> _something_ got reverted, and this one lost since -security trumps -proposed
<tjaalton> bryceh: yeah I'll deal with it tomorrow, together with the ~11 video drivers that are left of the 1.13 churn for quantal-proposed
<bryceh> tjaalton, great
<mlankhorst> after that I hope to prepare a x1.13 ppa for precise :)
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-02
<bandit5432> 304.30-0ubuntu1~xedgers~precise1 only showing the color blue when playing games
<bandit5432> and the nvidia forums would be down becuas of hacking
<mlankhorst> hm I'm pretty sure I had a dream RE'ing nouveau..
<tjaalton> you'd end up having the blob? :)
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Does the current nvidia-graphics-drivers contain the privilege escalation bug?
<jcristau> yes
<cousin_luigi> Oh, so it would be pointless to add the x-swat repository just to address that?:/
<jcristau> unless you're switching to nouveau at the same time..
<cousin_luigi> :|
<cousin_luigi> nouveau is horribly slow
<cousin_luigi> thanks, bbl
<LLStarks> can i add this to the hybrid graphics spec since the necessary x bits are starting to land?
<LLStarks> http://people.freedesktop.org/~airlied/prime-notes.txt
<tjaalton> there, all relevant drivers uploaded to quantal-proposed
<tjaalton> should make {input,video}-all installable
<tjaalton> didn't care about the rest, might be time to banish them from the archive too :P
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: i guess there's no need to update xorg for -proposed?
<tjaalton> anything else missing?
<mlankhorst> erm libxrandr needs updating to build with the 1.4.0 bump
<mlankhorst> but nearly done with i915 for now, I got it to hang by removing the part where I signal fence completion :)
<tjaalton> ok
<mlankhorst> which means that the code actually does block like it should and wait for completion
<tjaalton> i'll have some lunch soon, after that will upgrade my other laptop to see it's still working with -proposed
<mlankhorst> hehe
<mlankhorst> I should as well when it works
<mlankhorst> ironically you're just in time
<mlankhorst> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~mlankhorst/linux/log/
<mlankhorst> kernel side: done-ish
<tjaalton> if llstarks comes back, the url can be added to the blueprint imo, with a note that most of it is already in released modules
<tjaalton> but now, lunch ->
<mlankhorst> as soon as libdrm comes along, just need to pull my git tree + other drivers for prime updates
<seb128> tjaalton, "  * Sync from unreleased debian git."
<seb128> tjaalton, you should use -0build1 in those case rather than -0ubuntu1
<seb128> tjaalton, so they are auto-syncable next cycle, if they really are in a syncable state
<mlankhorst> seb128: doesn't matter much, whole xorg usually needs to be manually updated
<tjaalton> seb128: good point, didn't think of that. i'll probably be the one syncing them so no harm done :)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: can i see somewhere how the build status is going?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: should be all built
<tjaalton> vmware got built immediately, and it was the last one
<mlankhorst> ah perfect
<mlankhorst> time to run the rename script again then
<tjaalton> does it only rename the drivers that *-all depend on?
<mlankhorst> I have no idea, think it had a few more
<mlankhorst> but we'll see
<mlankhorst> too tempting to see if I can put up my own kernel somewhere with all the changes I was using..
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: duh, forgot vmmouse
<tjaalton> and geode
<mlankhorst> geode :D
<tjaalton> indeed
<cweiske> Hi. I've read that dmx has been included in X.org a while ago. is it still necessary to install xdmx then?
<jcristau> if you want to use Xdmx you need the xdmx package..
<cweiske> but isn't dmx and xdmx the same? giving me the ability to add remote displays to the currently running server?
<jcristau> i don't know what you read
<tjaalton> bryceh: in retrospect, you probably could've kept the patch from -0u10.4 when dropped the other ones :)
<tjaalton> anyway, easy to re-enable
<tjaalton> ok, finally upgrading to the proposed stack
<tjaalton> lightdm starts, ship it!
<tjaalton> X.Org X Server 1.12.99.902 (1.13.0 RC 2)
<mlankhorst> awesome
<tjaalton> on intel anyway
<tjaalton> X.Org X Server 1.12.99.902 (1.13.0 RC 2)
<tjaalton> oops
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Is there a ppa for the nvidia beta (304.xx) driver? 
<Sarvatt> cousin_luigi: ya can grab it here https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/nvidia
<cousin_luigi> Sarvatt: Thanks, man!
<cousin_luigi> Sarvatt: Do you happen to know if the privilege escalation bug has been addressed in that release?
<Sarvatt> no it hasn't, that was released after the driver was
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: there is no fix for that yet
<cousin_luigi> Sarvatt: I see, so it's not worth bother trying:/
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: Just how severe is it? Can it be triggered by a specially crafted image loaded in a browser for example?
<cousin_luigi> I could live with it if it was only local.
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: no, it's a local privilege escalation...a non-root user can become root
<jcristau> just need a browser arbitrary code execution bug to make it remote
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: Yes, I tried the sample code snippet.
<cousin_luigi> jcristau: And would you consider such a possibility to be remote?
<mdeslaur> jcristau: sure, but if you have a browser arbitrary code execution bug, it doesn't need the nvidia bug to become root...it just needs to be patient :)
<jcristau> mdeslaur: true
<cousin_luigi> Am I being paranoid for using nouveau because of it then?
<jcristau> cousin_luigi: there's some of those every month or so
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: are there other users on your machine besides yourself?
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: No.
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: then yes, your are slightly paranoid :P
<cousin_luigi> jcristau: oh...
<cousin_luigi> jcristau: How come this one was published so widely?
<mdeslaur> jcristau: hrm? some of what every month?
<jcristau> code exec bugs in firefox
<cousin_luigi> oh right
<mdeslaur> oh, yes, in firefox sure
<cousin_luigi> isn't it the official browser, still?:)
<jcristau> though probably not so many with a public exploit
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: as opposed to what? chromium that has as many?
<jcristau> cousin_luigi: it's no different with other browsers
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: Sure, I couldn't understand the tenour of your answer.
<mdeslaur> oh, hehe
<mdeslaur> didn't mean to imply that firefox was any different that any other browser
<cousin_luigi> Any hints that nvidia will address the problem anytime soon? nouveau causes tearing for me:/
<jcristau> you should probably either stop being paranoid or get used to the tearing
<cousin_luigi> The latter would probably be easier;)
<cousin_luigi> Well, thanks everyone.
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<tjaalton> mlankhorst, bryceh: I'm sending a note about the -proposed stack to -devel/-x
<bryceh> tjaalton, ok
<tjaalton> bryceh: so I'll add that it'll get to quantal after some more testing and possibly some updates
<tjaalton> also, not updating the obsolete drivers which are candidates for removal from the archive
<bryceh> hmm, if we drop drivers in quantal I suppose we'll have to be careful about dropping them in the lts backport
<tjaalton> that's automatic
<tjaalton> they won't build
<tjaalton> added notes on package_status.html
<tjaalton> so they're really old, such that -video-all dropped for 11.10
<bryceh> ok
<tjaalton> sent
<mlankhorst> hey
<bryceh> bbl
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-03
<mlankhorst> could someone rebuild mesa from git? I picked up a fix to build with new libdrm
<mlankhorst> hm oops messed up somewhere along the lines
<mlankhorst> or not, just some rename fail
<tjaalton> meh, mesa still not past -proposed
<tjaalton> precise-proposed
<tjaalton> wonder if it's still ok to add a patch on top of that
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/q-lts-backport/+packages :)
<mlankhorst> missing a patch for xserver-xorg-video-nouveau with old abi to build against new libdrm
<mlankhorst> uploaded unrenamed: mesa (build patch for new libdrm), libdrm, x11proto-(dri2,gl,randr), xxv-nouveau (build patch for new libdrm)
<mlankhorst> oh and libxrandr but that's because I wanted to test some prime stuff
<mlankhorst> omg.. it works
<mlankhorst> wow
<mlankhorst> apt-get remove .*lts-quantal.* deleted the new stack and reinstalled the old one
<mlankhorst> or at least tried to
<mlankhorst> apt-get remove .*lts-quantal.*  xserver-xorg-{video,input}-all; xserver-xorg-core gets reverted to unrenamed version; apt-get install xorg, all old drivers get reinstalled.
<mlankhorst> trying to see if I can fix it both ways now :)
<apw> tjaalton, quick testing on the new X stack seems ok.  i do note a new flash to black as it starts
<mlankhorst> apw: I'm testing switching back and forth now :)
<apw> mlankhorst, cool :)
<mlankhorst> I want to be able to switch with a single apt-get install, back and forth
<apw> mlankhorst, that would rock indeed for the DVD
<mlankhorst> apw: yeah now that I removed some of the other scary parts it became a lot easier :)
<mlankhorst> wow.. getting there, just need to make xserver-xorg virtual package conflict with all renamed lts packages out there..
<mlankhorst> and then apt-get remove .*lts-quantal.* works :D
<mlankhorst> SUCCESSSSSS
<apw> mlankhorst, nice well done
<LLStarks> mlankhorst, have you cherrypicked the mesa patch for prime?
<LLStarks> i think that's all that may be missing from the stack update for q
<mlankhorst> LLStarks: not yet, I wanted to test mechanics more
<mlankhorst> switching back and forth
<LLStarks> mlankhorst, http://lekensteyn.nl/files/prime-instructions.txt
<LLStarks> pretty good tutorial
<mlankhorst> LLStarks: seeing that I have been working on the kernel side of things I know how it works :)
<mlankhorst> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~mlankhorst/linux
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: nice :)
<tjaalton> apw: thanks for testing. we'll push xserver rc3 there next week, it might fix some issues
<mlankhorst> oops.. it's doing exactly what it should be doing, which is why it broke with lts-quantal currently, SIGH :P
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: and down to .. apt-get install xserver-xorg or xserver-xorg-lts-quantal
<mlankhorst> or mostly.. removal is still a pain point
<mlankhorst> maybe xserver-common will need to conflict with xserver-common-lts-quantal
<Sarvatt> jcristau: isn't a pre-depends: needed for that?
<jcristau> xz?
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: I replaced all the Breaks: with Conflicts.. downgrade works
<mlankhorst> no more problems :)
<mlankhorst> it's still scary that the idea worked on first try, though
<Sarvatt> oh just looked it up and i'm out of date here, already irrelevant and was a ubuntu specific thing, sorry for the noise
<Sarvatt> we'll need to fix that when we SRU, or just keep lzma that the ubuntu branch is using because it didn't need the pre-depends (note to anyone that might update mesa in precise) :P
<jcristau> Sarvatt: there's an attempt to make more stuff fit on wheezy cd1
<jcristau> xz for libgl1-mesa-dri is a 10MB win, aiui
<Sarvatt> it really does help a lot, yeah
<Sarvatt> gallium core was an even bigger win
<mlankhorst> ugh why does xorg-server sometimes fails to build by hanging?
<Sarvatt> not upstream until 8.1 though so would need a huge patch for 8.0
<Sarvatt> 116_use_shared_galliumcore.diff in the ubuntu branch if another 10mb+ win is worth it :P
<jcristau> yeah xz is easier
<jcristau> i don't want to add a huge mesa patch in the middle of a freeze :)
<Sarvatt> indeed
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: hey if you want to test I can switch now between xorg-precise and xorg-quantal by installing xserver-xorg or xserver-xorg-lts-quantal, this is why I want to SRU libdrm :)
<Sarvatt> absolutely no clue about cd size limitations in debian or i would have brought it up earlier, sorry about that
<jcristau> i don't think it matters much
<jcristau> most people are going to either enable network, or use a dvd
<mlankhorst> With the succesful switching between xorg-quantal and back, and dma-fence implemented it's time for me to take a month vacation. AFK :P
<jcristau> mlankhorst: enjoy
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-04
<ripps> when is xorg-video-abi-12 getting into quantal, then nvidia blob is broken because it's missing, and nouveau doesn't work with my card
<jcristau> probably not on a saturday.
<ripps> jcristau: okay, do you know of a quick fix to get nvidia-current to install?
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> i've never used ubuntu and i've never used the nvidia driver, so i wouldn't be the right person to ask
<ripps> So... I'm going to have to be forced to use windows all weekend? that's kinda crappy
<Sarvatt> ripps: dget -u -x https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/nvidia/+files/nvidia-graphics-drivers_304.30-0ubuntu1~xup2~quantal1.dsc ; sudo apt-get build-dep nvidia-graphics-drivers && cd nvidia-graphics-drivers-304.30 ; debuild -uc -us -b && sudo dpkg -i ../nvidia-graphics-*.deb
<Sarvatt> oh missed him, darn
<Sarvatt> ripps: dget -u -x https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/nvidia/+files/nvidia-graphics-drivers_304.30-0ubuntu1~xup2~quantal1.dsc ; sudo apt-get build-dep nvidia-graphics-drivers && cd nvidia-graphics-drivers-304.30 ; debuild -uc -us -b && sudo dpkg -i ../nvidia-*.deb
<Sarvatt> wait abi 12 was xserver 1.12.. thats working already
<ripps> Sarvatt: it was because I had quantal-proposed enabled, it had just released xserver 1.12.99 which is a 1.13 rc
<Sarvatt> yah thats past 12.x, should be 13.x, what i said will work with proposed
<ripps> I removed quantal-proposed and downgraded xserver-xorg-core, then reinstall all the drivers
<ripps> things are working now
<Sarvatt> its not in the archive yet but that 304.30 will work with whats in quantal-proposed
<ripps> ah, maybe I'll try it later. I've got things I want to do right now besides deal with package issues.
<Sarvatt> its iffy though, lots of people saying colors in 3d apps are screwed up with that 304.30
<Sarvatt> xserver will be updated in the archive on monday most likely, might break things for you
 * mlankhorst slaps Sarvatt with the sleep stick
<Sarvatt> sleep haha
<mlankhorst> yeah the sandman was using a tenderizer :)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi
<ricotz> Sarvatt, you are saying there are people successfully running 304.30 with 1.13?
<ricotz> mlankhorst, hmm, you sleep stick worked ;)
<ricotz> *your
<mlankhorst> no it didn't, just wait and see ;)
<ricotz> heh
<mlankhorst> ok maybe it did work
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: it might sit in there for a bit longer, so maybe not copied to quantal on monday
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: oh btw, I got it to work properly with conflicts instead of breaks :)
<mlankhorst> can now switch stacks at will
<tjaalton> at least rc3 plus some fixes from master, and testing on !intel hw
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: yay :)
<mlankhorst> and I think I could add other stacks at will as well
<tjaalton> so .2 dvd can have both stacks, and the boot menu could give the option which to boot?
<mlankhorst> probably
<tjaalton> that'd be great
<mlankhorst> although you do get scary warnings when you switch stacks
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> So, are we going to see nvidia-current bumped to 304.32 anytime soon?
<bjsnider> cousin_luigi, unstable it is. only in xorg-edgers would it be.
<bjsnider> the blob in x-updates now has the nvidia security patch
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-05
<trism> Weird, perhaps offtopic question, why would setting the cursor on the root x window ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129946/ ) break resizing the cursor in gnome (cursor-size gsettings key)?
<cousin_luigi> bjsnider: 00:53:01 < bjsnider> the blob in x-updates now has the nvidia security patch <- sorry, I still see 302.17 there.
<ricotz> cousin_luigi, the fix is a patched for the kernel module which have been backported to 302.17
<cousin_luigi> ricotz: Oh, thanks.
<cousin_luigi> Great, that solved it for me.
<cousin_luigi> bbl
#ubuntu-x 2013-08-01
<bdrung> bryce: hi, can you take care of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdnav/+bug/1094499/comments/28 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1094499 in libdvdnav (Ubuntu Raring) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in dvdnav_describe_title_chapters()" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<bryce> bdrung, um sure, in a little  bit
<bdrung> bryce: thanks
#ubuntu-x 2013-08-02
<bryce> bdrung, bdmurray bug 1094499 sru info updated
<ubottu> bug 1094499 in libdvdnav (Ubuntu Raring) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in dvdnav_describe_title_chapters()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094499
<bdmurray> bryce: I'll review / approve it now
<bdmurray> bryce: bug 934471 is missing SRU info too
<ubottu> bug 934471 in libdvdnav (Ubuntu Precise) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in dvdnav_describe_title_chapters()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934471
<bryce> bdmurray, it is filled in
<bryce> bdmurray, bdrung just so you're aware, I figure I've done enough with those bugs, and am leaving the testing bit to others to handle.  Should be pretty trivial, the patches are quite safe.
#ubuntu-x 2014-07-30
<ricotz> jcristau, hi, please take a care of libxi 1.7.4
<ricotz> ah sorry, mlankhorst ^
#ubuntu-x 2014-07-31
<mlankhorst> ok looking
<mlankhorst> synced with debian
#ubuntu-x 2016-08-01
<tjaalton> nvidia experts here?
<tjaalton> looks like it wasn't tested with trusty lts-xenial
<tjaalton> 340 & 352 hang hard
<tjaalton> any ideas welcome
<tjaalton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21791021/
<tjaalton> 14.04.5 should be released on thursday :)
<tjaalton> and nvidia is completely broken on it
#ubuntu-x 2016-08-02
<tjaalton> tseliot: nvidia doesn't work with lts-xenial
<tjaalton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21791021/
<tjaalton> same driver works on xenial, this is from infinity's box..
<tseliot> tjaalton: is the dmesg output available too?
<tjaalton> tseliot: not from this machine
<tseliot> tjaalton: then I need more information
<tjaalton> do you have hw to test it?
<tjaalton> I only have a hybrid
<tjaalton> which isn't the same thing
<tseliot> tjaalton: the error seems to be hardware specific. Maybe suggest that he try Option "UseDPLib" "False" in xorg.conf
<tseliot> assuming that what I read in the log is the actual problem
<tjaalton> it fails after login
<tjaalton> another guy from system76 was trying a newer driver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21791328/ dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/21791516/
<tseliot> well, that's a different driver series, and I don't see the error
<tjaalton> that was for testing, as 361 didn't work either
<tjaalton> did you test lts-xenial?
<tseliot> nope
<tseliot> I'll have a look. Do we have a bug report already?
<tjaalton> no bug report aiui
<tseliot> ok
<tjaalton> tseliot: how's the testing going?-)
<tseliot> tjaalton: I'm still trying to install Ubuntu on my testing box in a way that doesn't alter my current environments...
<tjaalton> not enough disk? :)
<tjaalton> ok
<tseliot> yes
 * tseliot tries using a usb hard disk...
<tseliot> also, 14.04->16.04 ate my media keys...
<tseliot> (usb keyboard)
<tjaalton> you don't need 16.04, but 14.04.5
<tjaalton> which will be released in two days
<tjaalton> but the packages are all in updates now I think
<tseliot> no, I mean, on my workstation
<tjaalton> ah
<tseliot> tjaalton: is there an image for 14.04.5?
<tjaalton> trusty dailies
<tjaalton> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/
<tseliot> great, thanks!
 * tseliot managed to install 14.04.5
<tseliot> tjaalton: the system boots, then I get a black screen when I try to login. I hope it's the same problem
<tjaalton> tseliot: yep
<tseliot> ... and the system has just restarted... automatically...
<tjaalton> I tried my old 8600gt on a kabylake beta, couldn't see efi so no way to select what to boot, gave up
<tseliot> or maybe that was plymouth
<tseliot> yay, same problem! NVIDIA: GPU:0: EVO Push buffer channel allocation failed
<tjaalton> great, I'll leave you to it :)
<tjaalton> ping infinity on #ubuntu-release once you know how to fix it
<tjaalton> i'm afk the next few hours
<tseliot> yes, me too
#ubuntu-x 2016-08-04
<tseliot> mamarley, ricotz: does the patch for linux 4.6 apply correctly in the 367.35 driver for you? It seems to fail here
<tseliot> mamarley, ricotz: oh, it's commented out, never mind
<ricotz> tseliot, make sure to make it 4.7 compatible ;)
<ricotz> which will likely land soon in yakkety
<tseliot> ricotz: yes, I'm going to upload 367 with support for that. I also need to fix up the legacy drivers
<tseliot> the legacy drivers both build against 4.7
<ricotz> tseliot, iirc it was drm related
<tseliot> ricotz: yes, it was, for 367. You never know what breaks in the kernel though ;)
<tseliot> ok, 367 uploaded
<mamarley> It will be interesting to see if GCC6 busts the kernel module build.
 * tseliot is not looking forward to that...
<ricotz> tseliot, remember when patching the uvm module is needed it breaks on non-amd64
<ricotz> tseliot, where did you upload it?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-367
<tseliot> ricotz: 367 needs to be approved by an archive admin first
<ricotz> ah it is in the new-queue
<tseliot> it's in yakkety-proposed NEW
<tseliot> yes
<ricotz> I hope you used the ppa tarball
<tseliot> I did
<tseliot> I always check
<ricotz> good :)
<ricotz> tseliot, did you understood the note above?
<tseliot> ricotz: this one? "patching the uvm module is needed it breaks on non-amd64"
<ricotz> yes
<tseliot> I'm on the call, so, I can't really check
<tseliot> *a call
<ricotz> +--- a/kernel/nvidia-uvm/uvm_linux.h
<ricotz> ++++ b/nvidia-uvm/uvm_linux.h
<ricotz> ^ this wont be available on non-amd64 module builds and therefore make the patch-apply fail
<tseliot> err... I'll think of a solution
<ricotz> dkms_nvidia.conf might have a mechanism to check
<tseliot> if it doesn't I'll use a macro in the code
<ricotz> turning on PATCH_MATCH will at least prevent problems on <4.7
 * ricotz totally forgot about that issue
<tseliot> I think there is a check in the code
<tseliot> #if LINUX_VERSION_CODE < KERNEL_VERSION(4, 7, 0)
<ricotz> no, to prevent the patch to be applied
<tseliot> ok, I see what you mean
<tseliot> ricotz: I have a fix, and I'm going to test/upload it soon
<tseliot> ok, uploading to a PPA for testing...
<tjaalton> RAOF: hi, do you remember why mesa ships libGL.so link pointing to mesa/libGL.so? means that it's always there, no matter what ldconfig knows
<RAOF> tjaalton: I do not recall that, no.
<RAOF> tjaalton: If I were to guess, it would be to satisfy the OpenGL Linux ABI.
<tjaalton> right
<RAOF> Which requires that /usr/lib/libGL.so exist.
<tjaalton> there's bug 1609110
<ubottu> bug 1609110 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Do we still need the mesa or mesa-egl directories in /usr/lib/<arch>?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609110
<tjaalton> wine is unhappy, but i'd say just cripple wine now too
<RAOF> Why that's hardcoded to point at mesa rather than being an alternative dependent on the master update-alternatives state is not in my memory.
<tjaalton> well it has to point somewhere :)
<tjaalton> though it could be via alternates too, right
#ubuntu-x 2016-08-05
<tseliot> ricotz, mamarley: I have just uploaded 367 in yakkety (NEW). The package includes the workaround for uvm.
<mamarley> tseliot: Cool, thanks!  I didn't realize there was a problem with UVM.
<tseliot> mamarley: ricotz pointed that out. We shouldn't try to patch uvm on the platforms where uvm is not available
<mamarley> D'oh!  Sorry, I only have x86_64 systems, so I never tried on 32-bit.
<tseliot> same here
#ubuntu-x 2017-07-31
<soee> mamarley: NVIDIA Releases 381.26.11 Linux Driver With OpenGL 4.6 Support
<mamarley> soee: I don't typically package development releases like that (the exception being if someone needs it for specific functionality, like Valve with the VR stuff in Vulkan).
#ubuntu-x 2017-08-02
<tseliot> ricotz: hey, the latest mesa in edgers failed to build on arm and arm64
<ricotz> tseliot, hey, I simply ignored, I was hoping it is an upstream issue which will be fixed eventually
<tseliot> ok
<tjaalton> libglvnd is now in sid
<tseliot> yay
#ubuntu-x 2018-07-31
<tseliot> mamarley, ricotz: the tarballs for 390.77 extract the installers in amd64 and in the main directory (i386 and armhf are empty). So I am going to upload my own tarballs in Cosmic. Just FYI
<mamarley> tseliot: Sorry, I realized after I had uploaded those that I screwed them up.  I'm not quite sure how that happened, but I will make sure I don't do it again.
<tseliot> mamarley: it's ok, I just wanted to let you know. Next time you can simply run "debian/rules get-orig-source" after updating the release in the changelog. It's all automated ;)
<mamarley> tseliot: Thanks, I had never noticed that before!  It might be a good idea to use HTTPS rather than HTTP there though.
<tseliot> mamarley: good point. Let me fix that.
<tseliot> mamarley: you might want to check out these two commits: https://github.com/tseliot/nvidia-graphics-drivers/commit/11711cca1b41d1b87451a7b8fadd8606779b3f84 and https://github.com/tseliot/nvidia-graphics-drivers/commit/0fc9218eebd41c93d55f7b55db565c1ea2f060b0
#ubuntu-x 2018-08-01
<tjaalton> <
<tjaalton> bah
#ubuntu-x 2018-08-04
<mamarley> ricotz: 396.51 is in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages :)
<mamarley> For Bionic and Cosmic, I backported the changes from the official 390.77 packages.
#ubuntu-x 2019-07-29
<alkisg> Hi, a school with 18.04 and kernel 4.18 has clients with this card, and they work fine: 
<alkisg> VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Raven Ridge [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Vega Mobile Series] [1002:15dd] (rev c8)
<alkisg>         Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Radeon RX Vega 11 [1458:d000]
<alkisg> Another school has 16.04, and while they launch xorg (I can see it with VNC), they still show the console! I tried updating them from 4.14 to 4.15 and that just made them kernel panic with some amdgpu messages.
<alkisg> What would it take to use them in 16.04? Even newer kernel than 4.15? Newer xorg? Maybe just installing 4.18 from the mainline ppa will do it?
<alkisg> *tried updating them from 4.4 to 4.15
<tjaalton> no idea
<tjaalton> newer kernel + mesa probably
<alkisg> Thank you tjaalton, will try
<tjaalton> or just upgrade to 18.04
<tjaalton> 5.0 will replace 4.18 soon
<alkisg> I'll give 5.0 and newer mesa a try; upgrading is a bit tricky as they're using multiseat, it's a tricky setup
<alkisg> I wanted to postpone that to a clean installation with 20.04 later on
#ubuntu-x 2019-07-30
<alkisg> I used `apt download --print-uris` in 18.04 to get the link to the 4.18 kernel/modules, then wget them in 16.04, and amdgpu now works fine without updating mesa. Thanks!
<tjaalton> 4.18 is eol now,btw
<alkisg> tjaalton: I got that from a fully updated 18.04.2... maybe 5.0 will arrive shortly, I'll get that one then
<tjaalton> alkisg: yes, it'll replace 4.18 in a week or so
<alkisg> Ty, will get it then
<tjaalton> around when 18.04.3 is released
<tjaalton> though you wouldn't get any updates anyway if you just use wget
<alkisg> Yeah, it's a temporary measure until they upgrade to 20.04 or so; they'll need to wget again periodically
#ubuntu-x 2019-07-31
<alkisg> Ouch, virtualbox needed the linux headers, which weren't installable due to Depends: libssl1.1 (>= 1.1.0), which wasn't installable due to libc version etc...
<alkisg> I guess amdgpu can't work in 16.04 then, I'll tell them to upgrade to 18.04
<ricotz> mamarley, hi, I have pushed 390.129 and 430.40 to the ppa (no xenial though)
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, there are 390.129/430.40 tarballs in the ppa
<ricotz> I noticed there are a lot of old nvidia-graphics-drivers-XXX packages in the archive which should be scheduled for removal
<ricotz> tseliot, ^ https://paste.debian.net/plain/1093679
<tseliot> ricotz: yes, they should really be removed. tjaalton^
<ricotz> tseliot, libvdpau 1.2 should be merged/synced :)
<tseliot> ricotz: it should be pretty straightforward https://merges.ubuntu.com/libv/libvdpau/ , I might have time for it next week
<tjaalton> tseliot: file a bug to remove them?
<tseliot> tjaalton: sure
